# E3 and Summer Game Fest 2021 NINTENDO FUCKING WINNING Thread



## BlazingInferno (May 17, 2021)

Schedule for the entire week from 12th of June to the 15th of June



-----------------------------------



Anything to look forward to so far?


----------



## Impulse (May 17, 2021)

I don't know E3 would actually be interesting for me as PC gamer I could see what console I should buy

From 


> *Official E3 livestreams run from June 12 to June 15*
> Ubisoft Forward is an official E3 stream - June 12, 12 pm PT
> The  will return in June
> The  returns with events in June and August
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2021)

Why is Sony in the poll? 

I know @Deathbringerpt would be interested in this (Alucard pun intended)

so tagging


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2021)

on-topic

I JUST ONE FUCKING THINGGGGGGG



If we get anything Bayonetta 3 related, I'll buy Bayonetta on steam for one person here 

QUOTE THIS SUMBITFCH

Reactions: Jackpot! 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Karma (May 17, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> PC gamer I could see what console I should buy


PS5 i guess.

Switch if dont have it already tho.

U can already play any MS with a PC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Impulse (May 17, 2021)

Karma said:


> PS5 i guess.
> 
> Switch if dont have it already tho.
> 
> U can already play any MS with a PC


Yea Ps5 is probably best for me it mostly for my siblings as more gift for them so I mostly thinking about that


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 17, 2021)

Honestly I don’t know what to expect this year. Horizon and GoW sequels gameplay, GoW delayed to 2022? That’s all I can think of.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2021)

Bioshock 4


----------



## ShadowReij (May 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> on-topic
> 
> I JUST ONE FUCKING THINGGGGGGG
> 
> ...


Don't mind me, just quoting said SUMBITFCH.

I'm actually looking forward to E3 this year given...well yeah everything that happened last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (May 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why is Sony in the poll?
> 
> I know @Deathbringerpt would be interested in this (Alucard pun intended)
> 
> so tagging


----------



## Naruto (May 18, 2021)

Oh yeah, time to build up my expectations to unreasonable levels.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Oh yeah, time to build up my expectations to unreasonable levels.



Think of it this way, it's announcements for roms that you'll install in your pirate box 10 years from now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xebec (May 18, 2021)

no rumors about monolith's new game, SMTV or Bayo3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 18, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> no rumors about monolith's new game, SMTV or Bayo3


Mitsuda's recording music for a videogame. Was collaborating with ACE members. If its them together, that is definitely signs of the pedigree for a Xenoblade/Monolith game. Maybe. 

Unless you're talking of the other Monolith videogame company.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Simon (May 20, 2021)

Rumors swirling that Elden Ring will not be at E3. Couple of insiders claiming, won't believe till the big boys like Jason say something.


----------



## Simon (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Overwatch (May 21, 2021)

I’m curious  what titles they’ll exhu-...er, remaster next.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2021)

Now that Microsoft gave up on developing games pretty much and just bought people who actually know what they're doing, I expect them to announce and show big shit.



Naruto said:


> Oh yeah, time to build up my expectations to unreasonable levels.



We're gonna get Revengeance 2 this year. *I CAN FEEL IT.*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Nep Nep (May 21, 2021)

I care like 2%, 2% being the amount of announcements I'm likely to give a shit about. 

Then after I hear them I'll forget about it all until it shows up on Steam one day and I'm like oh yeah, let's buy that.


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2021)

Don't let me down Bandai/Banpresto


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 23, 2021)

Zelda II remake when?


----------



## JayK (May 23, 2021)

Can't find a better thread to post this in.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2021)

**Team Ninja*

*Final Fantasy*

*But guys, it's totally Souls like*

*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (May 23, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Now that Microsoft gave up on developing games pretty much and just bought people who actually know what they're doing, I expect them to announce and show big shit.
> 
> 
> 
> We're gonna get Revengeance 2 this year. *I CAN FEEL IT.*


Microsoft was never really a prominent game developer per say. They're just doing more of the same it seems like.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 23, 2021)

I have never attended E3, but I do know that it was, at one point, one of the most prominent and prestigious conventions in the video game industry, but has been dwindling for years, so is there any chance of it regaining its former glory?


----------



## JayK (May 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> so is there any chance of it regaining its former glory?


no


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 24, 2021)

Massive leaks being hinted at for Nintendo and Square Enix.

That would kinda suck but what can you do.


----------



## Naruto (May 24, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Massive leaks being hinted at for Nintendo and Square Enix.
> 
> That would kinda suck but what can you do.


What leaks?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 24, 2021)

Devil May Cry 6 announcement plz. That or a Dragon's Dogma 2 announcement.


----------



## Karma (May 24, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Devil May Cry 6 announcement plz. That or a Dragon's Dogma 2 announcement.


Its been "confirmed" Itsuno's been working on DD2 for awhile now

Iirc it was slated for late 2022 before rona hit


----------



## Karma (May 24, 2021)

> _Resident Evil Outrage_ - Q4 2021
> _Dragon's Dogma 2_ - Q2 2022
> _Street Fighter 6_ - Q3 2022
> _ Match_ - Q3 2022
> ...


Prolly early to mid 2023 now tbh


----------



## Naruto (May 24, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Devil May Cry 6 announcement


I doubt that, feels like DMC5 came out yesterday.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 24, 2021)

Karma said:


> Prolly early to mid 2023 now tbh


I forgot about that leak.


Naruto said:


> I doubt that, feels like DMC5 came out yesterday.


I actually finished up Vergil's campaign yesterday.


----------



## Karma (May 24, 2021)

I just want Dragon Age 4 news


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 24, 2021)

Karma said:


> I just want Dragon Age 4 news


Based on the latest on what is happening to Bioware internally..... why ?

I hope that game never sees the light of day so that DA could remain in our memories as decent series of games. 

Same goes for VTMB 2 for that matter.





Optimistic, i know .


----------



## Fang (May 24, 2021)

I wonder what new Star Wars games are potentially planned. There's a guy on Youtube who is doing high render reanimated scenes of famous moments in Knights of the Old Republic and got the official greenlight from Lucasfilms to keep doing his fan project. I wonder if that preludes to an eventual remake or remastering of KoTOR games.


----------



## Karma (May 24, 2021)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Based on the latest on what is happening to Bioware internally..... why ?
> 
> I hope that game never sees the light of day so that DA could remain in our memories as decent series of games.
> 
> ...


I wanna see where the story goes and see how my inquisitor is doing

DA has only had 1 great game anyway


----------



## Fang (May 24, 2021)

Karma said:


> I wanna see where the story goes and see how my inquisitor is doing
> 
> DA has only had 1 great game anyway


DA2 was an abomination yea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (May 24, 2021)

Naruto said:


> What leaks?


some rumors about a 2D Metroid and a *Soulslike* Final Fantasy

just rumors though

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 24, 2021)

Fang said:


> I wonder what new Star Wars games are potentially planned. There's a guy on Youtube who is doing high render reanimated scenes of famous moments in Knights of the Old Republic and got the official greenlight from Lucasfilms to keep doing his fan project. I wonder if that preludes to an eventual remake or remastering of KoTOR



Rumors/Leaks of a re-imagined remake of KOTOR1 and 2 have been around for some time and are kind of semi confirmed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2021)

Naruto said:


> I doubt that, feels like DMC5 came out yesterday.



They should pace themselves anyway. Itsuno is probably working on something else. And I wouldn't trust DMC6 with anyone except him. Not even Kamiya or PG outsourcing at this point. 

I wouldn't mind a spin off tho. Just try a different genre with a side character. This kind of shit can work with the right amount of marketing. 

TPS Lady game for example.

Reactions: Like 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2021)

Would it be abusing my mod powers if I added Capcom to the poll just to vote for them?


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Would it be abusing my mod powers if I added Capcom to the poll just to vote for them?


----------



## Fang (May 24, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Rumors/Leaks of a re-imagined remake of KOTOR1 and 2 have been around for some time and are kind of semi confirmed.


Yeah but I don't want whatever abomination Mouse Wars wants to turn reboot Revan into


----------



## Xebec (May 25, 2021)

So this new FF Origin has a connection  to FF1?


----------



## Simon (May 25, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Now that Microsoft gave up on developing games pretty much and just bought people who actually know what they're doing, I expect them to announce and show big shit.
> 
> 
> 
> We're gonna get Revengeance 2 this year. *I CAN FEEL IT.*


If Metal Gear returns in the form of Rising 2 i'll commit seppuku from disgust.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Steven (May 26, 2021)

Bayonetta 3
New Metroid
New Kingdom Hearts(i know the chance is around 0%)
A new Zelda trailer

Thats what i want to see

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2021)

Naruto said:


> What leaks?



Some twitter leakers have been coy about ZE BIGGEST leak ever.



Karma said:


> Prolly early to mid 2023 now tbh



Even without Kung Flu hitting, '22 was extremely optimistic. Itsuno takes his time making his games.


----------



## Karma (May 26, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Itsuno takes his time making his games.


Wen hes not being rushed that is


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2021)

Karma said:


> Wen hes not being rushed that is



I like to think those days are done but even DMC5 shows signs that they had to wrap things up fast. DD1's original ideas for its end game were absolutely gutted so here's hoping he gets to at least pull some of that shit off.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 26, 2021)

I'm looking forward to new DQ as well. Finally another RPG I can play.
There's an announcement coming soon regarding their 35th anniversary I believe.


----------



## Simon (May 30, 2021)

I just wanted to see this Final Fantasy souls game now.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 3, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2021)

So the first day will have the "who cares" companies with Ubi and Gearbox but the second day will be more interesting. Microsoft is now essentially 2 conferences in 1 and Square Enix is getting ready to announce new shit, maybe show footage of their announced big  stuff.

Day 3 will include Capcom so you bet your ass I'm gonna check it out. Last day is the big N and Bandai Namco.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 3, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So the first day will have the "who cares" companies with Ubi and Gearbox but the second day will be more interesting. Microsoft is now essentially 2 conferences in 1 and Square Enix is getting ready to announce new shit, maybe show footage of their announced big  stuff.
> 
> Day 3 will include Capcom so you bet your ass I'm gonna check it out. Last day is the big N and Bandai Namco.


I noticed this pattern they have where they always put the Ubisoft shit first before the big stuff.


----------



## JayK (Jun 3, 2021)

I don't expect much from Square tbh.

They are mainly going to show Endwalker and XVI I imagine.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> I noticed this pattern they have where they always put the Ubisoft shit first before the big stuff.



Bold of Gearbox to assume people give a darn about them beyond Borderlands. If anything they're just the money laundering company that walks off publishing deals and fuck up Aliens games like they have Bubsy in the title.


----------



## Steven (Jun 3, 2021)

JayK said:


> I don't expect much from Square tbh.
> 
> They are mainly going to show Endwalker and XVI I imagine.


New KH or a remake should be shown as well

Next year is 20te anny

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 3, 2021)

Has there been a single Gearbox game outside of Borderlands which didn't end up being utter trash?



Ziggy said:


> New KH or a remake should be shown as well
> 
> Next year is 20te anny


I believe in the good of SE which makes me believe they'll spare humanity of this god forsaken cursed series.

I'd MUCH prefer seeing a Final Fantasy remake outside of VII not directed by Nomura.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 3, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Bayonetta 3
> New Metroid
> New Kingdom Hearts(i know the chance is around 0%)
> A new Zelda trailer
> ...


Legend of Zelda II

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2021)

>gamification 

That's the sound of three billion vaginas simultaneously closing


----------



## Steven (Jun 3, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Legend of Zelda II


----------



## Steven (Jun 3, 2021)

JayK said:


> Has there been a single Gearbox game outside of Borderlands which didn't end up being utter trash?
> 
> 
> I believe in the good of SE which makes me believe they'll spare humanity of this god forsaken cursed series.
> ...


Why cursed?The story is a mess,yes but the main games are still good

Spin-offs...yikes


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 3, 2021)

I am Bagu

@Swarmy


----------



## Steven (Jun 3, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I am Bagu
> 
> @Swarmy


No,you are Yami Mugensanzun


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 3, 2021)

Maybe the real Bagu were the friends we made along thre way.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 3, 2021)

I know the one thing that’s guaranteed when this all begins, another stupid dance performance from Ubi to reveal their stupid ass Just Dance games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Legend of Zelda II



Intie Creates mentioned in some interview how they'd love to make a 2D remake of it but Nintendo probably wouldn't accept it since they want to recreate the gameplay faithfully.

Ain't happening, amigo.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 3, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Intie Creates mentioned in some interview how they'd love to make a 2D remake of it but Nintendo probably wouldn't accept it since they want to recreate the gameplay faithfully.
> 
> Ain't happening, amigo.


Shutup.

I can dream!

The Legend is Real!  II


----------



## JayK (Jun 3, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> they want to recreate the gameplay faithfully.


They'll remove the duck strat on Dark Link and keep the rest of the game as is.


----------



## Xebec (Jun 3, 2021)

babylon's fall the SE/Plat game is going to be at E3, finally an update


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> babylon's fall the SE/Plat game is going to be at E3, finally an update



Yeah, I noticed that. The review they gave doesn't seem too bad, they're probably holding off info when it comes to their big shit. Eidos Montreal's new game and Babylon's Fall seem like good shit to be, tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2021)

At least we now know SMTV is gonna be there. Just need Bayo 3 and I'll be a happy man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> babylon's fall



This game gonna release before we even get an ass shot from Bayo 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This game gonna release before we even get an ass shot from Bayo 3



Didn't we get an asshot already? Each cheek attached to her severed legs, that is.

But let the PG news come. We need action games, doesn't matter if it's the crazy Dark Souls wannabe. 

...

I wonder if that was the pitch for this game: "Imagine Dark Souls where you don't play like a trash can rolling down a hill"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Didn't we get an asshot already? Each cheek attached to her severed legs, that is.
> 
> But let the PG news come. We need action games, doesn't matter if it's the crazy Dark Souls wannabe.
> 
> ...



An ass is not an ass unless it's biologically clappable

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2021)

I'm trying to find a schedule to put in the OP. Anyone got one?


----------



## Karma (Jun 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm trying to find a schedule to put in the OP. Anyone got one?

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 5, 2021)

Capcom taking an empty day so they don't embarrass themselves when Chadtendo shows footage of the Holy Switch Trinity

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2021)

All of these timings are good for me. Pleasantly surprised. Probably helped that there's no Sony conference. usually they do theirs at around 4 am my time.



JayK said:


> Capcom taking an empty day so they don't embarrass themselves when Chadtendo shows footage of the Holy Switch Trinity



I'm sure Capcom can handle a animu swordfighter reveal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2021)

Updated the poll. Let's go CapGod.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 5, 2021)

Why isn’t there a Sony show listed?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why isn’t there a Sony show listed?



Cuz there isnt any.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Cuz there isnt any.


That’s gay.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> That’s gay.



It is pride month after all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2021)

Dorito Pop really thinks of himself as a real life NPC.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 5, 2021)

"Who will win 2021"

4 Votes for Sony besides Sony is not even a part of the E3 this year...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2021)

I didn't even know Capcom was gonna have so much presence this E3. That makes it all the better.


Revolver Digital's Acid Trip is also listed for June 12 so there's that. 



BlazingInferno said:


> Why isn’t there a Sony show listed?



Cause they're too good to actually announce games for their Demon Souls machine.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> "Who will win 2021"
> 
> 4 Votes for Sony besides Sony is not even a part of the E3 this year...



That says it all, doesn't it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2021)

I'm sure we'll survive without Horizon Forbidden Waist and Dad of Boy 2.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2021)

Gonna use this thread for random game announcements and trailers for the next two weeks just to build da hype


Guess Killer Instinct aint dead, just lost a lot of color and style.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2021)

sum indie shyt



Strider meets Katana Zero but play with a waifu






Mystery FPS where a Karen searches for her work colleague. Dude probably out in the parking lot huffing some grass just to get through the day tolerating her shit.







Even more Waifu Metroidvania. This seems more Metroid than Vania tho.







Fuck me these cloth physics tho... Hire these guys to work on Kim's pants.


----------



## JayK (Jun 5, 2021)

Clapcom

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2021)

Asura's Wrath 2



JayK said:


> Clapcom



Considering their recent games. They should cosnider the rebranding


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 5, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> "Who will win 2021"
> 
> 4 Votes for Sony besides Sony is not even a part of the E3 this year...



Sony wins by not turning up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Sony wins by not turning up.



That's some nice Trumpism logic there. So we MSGA now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's some nice Trumpism logic there. So we MSGA now?



I dunno, I was trying to make a joke, it came out badly.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> I dunno, I was trying to make a joke, it came out badly.



Sony doesnt need to be part of the thing, but they could just release a state of play to get in on the hype. Tho i dont think they have anything left to show after the Horizon gameplay they released last week. Everyone else have been super silent.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 6, 2021)

JayK said:


> Clapcom


Here's hoping that we get a gameplay trailer of some sort. I am tired of studios giving out these animated shorts that are suppose to hold us over for the next year and a half before they feel like dropping gameplay.

Take your short to Love, Death and Robots, assholes, not E3.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Guess Killer Instinct aint dead, just lost a lot of color and style.


Fighting games don't do shit here in the states besides MK. All you gotta do is make everyone look as boring and realistic as possible, then add in a bunch of weird animations for us to play a FG.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> An ass is not an ass unless it's biologically clappable


It's weird, I feel like I've read a post with damn near this exact wordage from you before.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Here's hoping that we get a gameplay trailer of some sort. I am tired of studios giving out these animated shorts that are suppose to hold us over for the next year and a half before they feel like dropping gameplay.
> 
> Take your short to Love, Death and Robots, assholes, not E3.



Capcom tends to do it the right way, tho. At least with its recognizable series, announce it close to the release date and show mostly gameplay.

The one exception I can think of was their new IP in ages.


----------



## Steven (Jun 6, 2021)

Whats with Konami?


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 6, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Whats with Konami?


They fired their primarily developer and then burned their video game division to the ground the the lulz. 

That's up with Konami.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2021)

What's a Konami?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What's a Konami?


I think it's that thing you spray on fabric to make it smell better.


----------



## Steven (Jun 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What's a Konami?


Not sure if you are serious but

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Whats with Konami?



Already announced they're skipping this E3. They also non-nonchalantly said they're coming back to gaming so let's see how that goes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> They fired their primarily developer and then burned their video game division to the ground the the lulz.
> 
> That's up with Konami.


Again??


----------



## Steven (Jun 6, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Already announced they're skipping this E3. They also non-nonchalantly said they're coming back to gaming so let's see how that goes.


Oh  boy,guess RIP Edens Zero gameplay trailer


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's some nice Trumpism logic there. So we MSGA now?


Even tho Nemesis was joking, people _have_ legit tried to claim that LoU2 and peoples' reactions to it were 4D chess, so like... I can kinda believe some Sony fans probably think this unironically

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## JayK (Jun 6, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Whats with Konami?


busy making slot machines with succubus tits


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 6, 2021)

JayK said:


> busy making slot machines with succubus tits


HIT THE LEVER!!!!!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 6, 2021)

I heard a rumor about a Hero Academia FighterZ being announced


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 6, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> I heard a rumor about a Hero Academia FighterZ being announced


Wouldn't it be nice to have a My Hero game that isn't an anime arena fighter. Wouldn't it be nice for any anime to get games that aren't just anime arena fighters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 6, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> I heard a rumor about a Hero Academia FighterZ being announced


that was me

sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 6, 2021)

Huh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2021)

I just realized Street Fighter 6 will probably be announced.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2021)

I think they want to finish with season V before announcing anything 6 related. A new FG would be nice, tho.



BlazingInferno said:


> Huh



Probably related to the Jurassic Park game since he did some quirky voice work there.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I just realized Street Fighter 6 will probably be announced.


I won't believe it until I see it for myself.


----------



## JayK (Jun 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I just realized Street Fighter 6 will probably be announced.


Why would they?

Just milk SFV more with low effort 40€/$ season passes. Literally no reason to announce SFV any time in the near future. That'd be like DotA 3 or League of Legends 2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I think they want to finish with season V before announcing anything 6 related. A new FG would be nice, tho.





Magnum Miracles said:


> I won't believe it until I see it for myself.





JayK said:


> Why would they?
> 
> Just milk SFV more with low effort 40€/$ season passes. Literally no reason to announce SFV any time in the near future. That'd be like DotA 3 or League of Legends 2.



Y'all too cynical SMH.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 7, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Whats with Konami?



Konami was never a gaming company.  While in the west that was how they were known as.  In the east, they always were a sporting/gambling company that dabbled with games on the side.  In essence, after Hideo made costs go through the roof with MGS5 it essentially made Konami pull itself out of the gaming world outside of PES (which is a sports game since soccer) and focus back on the home market of gambling with the pachinko machines.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 7, 2021)

If there is one thing I want from Capcom it's actually to leave resident evil alone outside maybe mentioning a story DLC for RE8.  Apart from that NO RE9, No Remake for 4 or CV for 1 year.  Just let the franchise breathe a little.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Capcom it's actually to leave resident evil alone outside maybe mentioning a story DLC for RE8. Apart from that NO RE9, No Remake for 4 or CV for 1 year. Just let the franchise breathe a little.



Not happening. It's their absolute biggest series which brings all the cash. They're keeping it semi-annual on account of having several teams at the same time. 

Just be glad they actually allow all of their games to have at least 3 years dev time.


----------



## JayK (Jun 8, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Y'all too cynical SMH.


Hi-Rez will win E3 by announcing Smite 2.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2021)

Guess there's going to be minimal talk about unreleased games. I expect SF6 announcement and another weird Pragmata trailer.



Nemesis said:


> If there is one thing I want from Capcom it's actually to leave resident evil alone outside maybe mentioning a story DLC for RE8.  Apart from that NO RE9, No Remake for 4 or CV for 1 year.  Just let the franchise breathe a little.



Next RE will probably be Rev3 with a bunch of reused assets from RE Engine games just to guarantee the game scalable.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 8, 2021)

Idk what to really expect anymore since Sony apparently won’t hold a show


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Idk what to really expect anymore since Sony apparently won’t hold a show



I'm sure you'll survive a week without Sony pestering you about how brave and sugoi their fugly ass heroines are.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 8, 2021)

Sony tries to stay shut so nobody realises they've hardly any games to show nor released for the PS5

the 2019-2021 Nintendo way

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 8, 2021)

I hope Nintendo will not fail like last year...only a bunch of indi games


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Idk what to really expect anymore since Sony apparently won’t hold a show



If Sony showed up at this E3, they'd probably show Ghost of Sushima, Last of US 2 and Spider Man again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If Sony showed up at this E3, they'd probably show Ghost of Sushima, Last of US 2 and Spider Man again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JayK (Jun 8, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If Sony showed up at this E3, they'd probably show Ghost of Sushima, Last of US 2 and Spider Man again.


don't forget FF VII Remake


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2021)

Speaking of E3 memes

NEVER FORGET


EDIT: Iga begging people to do Konami's job is just fucking sad man.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 8, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Speaking of E3 memes
> 
> NEVER FORGET
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Konami was never a gaming company.


When I first read this I honestly didn't think that sounded right, so I looked it up and uh, well, you are 100% correct.

Video games make up a small slice of their revenue, here's 10 fiscal years worth of data:


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2021)

Nemesis straight up hit us with the "There is no fridge" meme, but with Konami's game division.

Fuckin' blown away by this new info and suddenly so much stuff makes sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2021)

The 12th is the filler arc I guess.


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2021)

Naruto said:


> When I first read this I honestly didn't think that sounded right, so I looked it up and uh, well, you are 100% correct.
> 
> Video games make up a small slice of their revenue, here's 10 fiscal years worth of data:


Then y dont the just sell their IPs or at least license them out?

Much better than holding them hostage until the end of time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> Then y dont the just sell their IPs or at least license them out?



They definitely won't sell them but they have no problem licensing them out. At least for crossovers. Plenty of those around last year.


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They definitely won't sell them but they have no problem licensing them out. At least for crossovers. Plenty of those around last year.


Didnt Sakurai have to fight tooth and nail to get Snake in Ultimate?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> Didnt Sakurai have to fight tooth and nail to get Snake in Ultimate?



As far as I remember, it wasn't hard at all since Kojima really wanted to have him there. If I recall correctly, Sakura even said no the first time around cause of time constraints.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2021)

Right but that was for Snake's initial appearance.

Wondering how he got Snake from Konami for Ultimate this time. Since Kojima doesn't own Metal Gear. Konami does.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Right but that was for Snake's initial appearance.
> 
> Wondering how he got Snake from Konami for Ultimate this time. Since Kojima doesn't own Metal Gear. Konami does.



I mean, just see how many crossovers Konami had just these last 6 months. They literally just had a Bomber Man/Fall Guys crossover last week. They don't seem to have any issues whatsoever licensing their stuff. Certainly easier than actually making games.


----------



## JayK (Jun 9, 2021)

I have serious doubts Konami is that picky with their IP's considering there are 2 (3 including Echo) characters in Smash.

I mainly believe they don't outsource their IP's because nobody is up to develop games ala Castlevania which never sold amazingly.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> Then y dont the just sell their IPs or at least license them out?
> 
> Much better than holding them hostage until the end of time



Why sell the IPs for x amount when you can make x + y in terms of money  with them via different means?   Look I'm not saying what they're doing is good from a gamer pov.  From a business one it's smart, which from the pov of those in charge of any business from the mega corps to the smallest corner shop.  Profits come first.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2021)

JayK said:


> I have serious doubts Konami is that picky with their IP's considering there are 2 (3 including Echo) characters in Smash.
> 
> I mainly believe they don't outsource their IP's because nobody is up to develop games ala Castlevania which never sold amazingly.



Ecco is in Smash?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I mean, just see how many crossovers Konami had just these last 6 months. They literally just had a Bomber Man/Fall Guys crossover last week. They don't seem to have any issues whatsoever licensing their stuff. Certainly easier than actually making games.





JayK said:


> I have serious doubts Konami is that picky with their IP's considering there are 2 (3 including Echo) characters in Smash.
> 
> I mainly believe they don't outsource their IP's because nobody is up to develop games ala Castlevania which never sold amazingly.



That's actually a pretty fair assumption at this point.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2021)

Naruto said:


> When I first read this I honestly didn't think that sounded right, so I looked it up and uh, well, you are 100% correct.
> 
> Video games make up a small slice of their revenue, here's 10 fiscal years worth of data:



TBH I felt the same way when I first heard about it.  This was at the time the whole FUCKONAMI came about.  But at the same time it didn't feel correct that a gaming company would just abandon without selling off assets or being bought out.

When I realised that as a company Konami was extremely diverse and made huge profits elsewhere.  It all started to make sense from a business POV why Konami did what they did.

At the same time it made me realise that Fuckonami was nothing more than either A) Made via ignorance and anger from gaming community or B) Something fed by YouTubers that knew but wanted to be the high ground hero that really just wanted ego masturbation while getting the clicks. (or both)


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> TBH I felt the same way when I first heard about it.  This was at the time the whole FUCKONAMI came about.  But at the same time it didn't feel correct that a gaming company would just abandon without selling off assets or being bought out.
> 
> When I realised that as a company Konami was extremely diverse and made huge profits elsewhere.  It all started to make sense from a business POV why Konami did what they did.
> 
> At the same time it made me realise that Fuckonami was nothing more than either A) Made via ignorance and anger from gaming community or B) Something fed by YouTubers that knew but wanted to be the high ground hero that really just wanted ego masturbation while getting the clicks. (or both)


It's more than a little worrisome to me that a company that does not give a darn about videogames holds the license to Castlevania and Metal Gear Solid.

But at least the people who made those games great are off doing their own thing now. We have Bloodstained and Kojima is sure to continue being a weird person making weird games, and that's all we need.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2021)

The only reason why Konami dropped gaming proper is because the executive producer of some shitty mobile game, Hideki Hayakawa, made them millions with a budget of nothing and was catapulted straight as the CEO of the company.

 Immediately after, he took Kojimbo off his VP seat and quickly phased out core gaming AAA, AA and even smaller budget game development because he was only interested in gigantic RoI from mobile gaming. Konami was the one company that was essentially ruined by the introduction of mobileshit, the one thing the community feared it would happen all across the board. This guy is the one reason that made Konami become what it became.

The dude seems to have loosened up on that notion since they're slowly getting back to gaming but nothing that resembles a AAA project.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 9, 2021)

What are the Nintendo Leaks so far?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 9, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> If there is one thing I want from Capcom it's actually to leave resident evil alone outside maybe mentioning a story DLC for RE8.  Apart from that NO RE9, No Remake for 4 or CV for 1 year.  Just let the franchise breathe a little.


I respectfully disagree. As I have been binging RE for the last month, and just beat the first three games. I love this series.  And 4 is my all time favorite game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2021)

Enjoy feckers

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Jackpot! 2 | git gud 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ecco is in Smash?


yes

Ecco Fighter


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 10, 2021)

This has been making the rounds lately:



Supposedly, Gamestop is doing a big Zelda 35th anniversary thing the day of nintendo's e3 thing. supposedly. So, in the words of King Scar, Be Prepared.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2021)

SNK: Making the next Metal Slug in 2D would take 10 years.

Dotemu: Hold my sprites

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> SNK: Making the next Metal Slug in 2D would take 10 years.
> 
> Dotemu: Hold my sprites




Holy shit. Them sprites are godly. Hell, the actual animation bits between gameplay is just as good. Metal Slug can totally work as a TRPG. We eating.


----------



## Simon (Jun 10, 2021)

I’m here for weezer


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2021)

weezer touring with green day and fallout boy? what fucking year do they think it is?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2021)

and this shit has nothing to do with video games


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2021)

Video games fucking suck dude 

Highlight so far was Death Stranding DC. Pure comedy gold


----------



## Simon (Jun 10, 2021)

scerpers said:


> and this shit has nothing to do with video games


If you don’t like weezer your not a true gamer


----------



## Simon (Jun 10, 2021)

Giancarlo loves weezer


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Holy shit. Them sprites are godly. Hell, the actual animation bits between gameplay is just as good. Metal Slug can totally work as a TRPG. We eating.



Dotemu is becoming the embasando-te for 2D gaming. And these big Japanese companies are all for it. Gaming’s getting chill again, good times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dotemu is becoming the embasando-te for 2D gaming. And these big Japanese companies are all for it. Gaming’s getting chill again, good times.



Wishlisted so hard the steam page told me to hol' up to add some lube.

I take back all my bitching sessions about their crappy ports. This, SoR4, and TMNT. Dotemu is doing the "Tom fattening up the chick/duck" meme on us man.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2021)

elden ring sure looks like a souls game


----------



## Simon (Jun 10, 2021)

Yeah that trailer wasn’t doing much for me, bring back weezer


----------



## Simon (Jun 10, 2021)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2021)

Simon said:


> Hahahahahahaha



Considering this guy's history with hit pieces, if I was the Elden Ring team I'd consider this a threat.


----------



## JayK (Jun 10, 2021)

I almost feel sorry to whoever hyped this up to be the 2nd coming of Christ though

also I believe it exists when I see the release


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2021)

God damn, Elden Ring might look derivative as fuck but it’s pure video game. Hard to come by in AAA gaming.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 10, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Considering this guy's history with hit pieces, if I was the Elden Ring team I'd consider this a threat.


If they don't torture their dev team for the lulz they'd have little to worry about.


----------



## JayK (Jun 10, 2021)

Elden Ring releases before Bayonetta 3 and Metroid Prime 4

let that sink in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2021)

Elden ring looks mediocre.


----------



## Steven (Jun 10, 2021)

JayK said:


> Elden Ring releases before Bayonetta 3 and Metroid Prime 4
> 
> let that sink in


Bayonetta 3 is a Meme at this point


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2021)

JayK said:


> Elden Ring releases before Bayonetta 3 and Metroid Prime 4
> 
> let that sink in


Seems legit


----------



## Simon (Jun 10, 2021)

Vault said:


> Elden ring looks mediocre.


It do, but I wanna see more of that horse combat tho


----------



## JayK (Jun 10, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Bayonetta 3 is a Meme at this point


they actually even announced Prime 4 before Bayonetta 3

its madness


----------



## Firo (Jun 10, 2021)

Nintendo leaks? Nah you’ll get that cease and desist first.


----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2021)

Breath of the Dark Souls


----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2021)

Vault said:


> Elden ring looks mediocre.





Simon said:


> It do, but I wanna see more of that horse combat tho


Y?


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2021)

Simon said:


> It do, but I wanna see more of that horse combat tho


Its over Tolkien bros, GRRM won. Horsies OP.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2021)

Karma said:


> Y?


Rehash of the exact same ideas and mechanics. I'm sorry but that's not good enough anymore.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> If they don't torture their dev team for the lulz they'd have little to worry about.



What if they play with the Sorceress from Dragon's Crown?


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What if they play with the Sorceress from Dragon's Crown?


Oh I'd know some people who'd want to...hehehe play with the sorceress


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Oh I'd know some people who'd want to...hehehe play with the sorceress



Well J-Dog thinks y'all lolicons.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2021)

Firo said:


> Nintendo leaks? Nah you’ll get that cease and desist first.



Pokemon Cease and Pokemon Desist. Gotta jail em all.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JayK (Jun 10, 2021)

they are gonna show some horrific footage of Legends and the rEmAkEs again for sure


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 10, 2021)

I keep misreading a certain game title as "Tales of Arse" and getting hyped for some mainstream hentai action, only to be disappointed.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2021)

I am confused. Is the reception towards Elden Ring good or bad? It kinda looks okay. I've seen worse garbage celebrated by drones before.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2021)

Capcom and Bamco already released trailers for MHS2 and Tales of Arise.


----------



## Simon (Jun 10, 2021)

Karma said:


> Y?


I’d like to think that this a game is going to play a lot differently than their typical souls games, but they did a piss poor job showing that here and it looks like Dark Souls in an open world. 

The Mount combat and shit looks dope though

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2021)

Man, Salt and Sanctuary had some of the absolute best atmosphere in any game last gen. This trailer is kinda the opposite. Hopefully it's just bad trailer direction and the game is the same gothic style gloomy castles and forests with superb audio design.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2021)

Fromsoftware game looks like a Fromsoftware game? I need to settle down before I suffer a heart attack from the absolute shock.

Reactions: Jackpot! 2


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I am confused. Is the reception towards Elden Ring good or bad? It kinda looks okay. I've seen worse garbage celebrated by drones before.



It looks fairly typical for a Souls game, meaning it paradoxically has a niche audience and will be streamed endlessly on Twitch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 10, 2021)

I might be looking for a new game to play, what did you guys think of Death Stranding?


----------



## Simon (Jun 10, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> I might be looking for a new game to play, what did you guys think of Death Stranding?


I highly recommend if your looking for an unique experience.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 10, 2021)

JayK said:


> Elden Ring releases before Bayonetta 3 and Metroid Prime 4
> 
> let that sink in


The real double kick in the balls is that George RR Martin is writing. and seemingly already got it done.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JayK (Jun 10, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> The real double kick in the balls is that George RR Martin is writing. and seemingly already got it done.


Lemme introduce you to Tanabe, the most competent director (they degraded him to producer for reasons I totally wouldn't know) in Nintendo's company history.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2021)

JayK said:


> Elden Ring releases before Bayonetta 3 and Metroid Prime 4
> 
> let that sink in



All of those companies take a shit load of time to make their games, doesn't really blow my mind. Took Retro 5 years to make the last Donkey Kong, they don't shit gold in a couple of years.

Elden Ring just looks like FromSoft flexing an established formula again with a few liberties. If it does release on '22, it'll have a fairly normal dev time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2021)

Metal Slug Tactics and Elden Ring. And some unexpected announcements. 

Not bad, Dorito Pope. You did good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> I might be looking for a new game to play, what did you guys think of Death Stranding?



The worst and most boring kind of walking sim. Where you sometimes fall off a ladder or stop to piss on mushrooms. 

Skip it. Try Resident Evil if you haven't already.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2021)

Poll is glorious.


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2021)

Capcom please


----------



## Simon (Jun 11, 2021)

Xbox & Bethesda conference is 90 minutes long.

Show me Fable 5


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2021)

Fable 5: The Search for Fable 4

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Simon (Jun 11, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Simon (Jun 11, 2021)

Didn’t realize it until after I posted that tweet, but did Kojima also predict 9/11 in MGS2.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2021)

MGS2 predicted a lot of things that ended up becoming true. At least when it came to the proliferation of technology. 

Good gaem. It was also ironically censored because of 9/11.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> MGS2 predicted a lot of things that ended up becoming true


yup

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2021)

Why is the game they're showing running at 10fps?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2021)

Kojima is a hack lol


----------



## JayK (Jun 11, 2021)

Kojima is certainly all the way up there with Nomura


----------



## Simon (Jun 11, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Kojima is a hack lol


I will continue to slob his boots till the day I die

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2021)

Simon said:


> I will continue to slob his boots till the day I die



Dorito Pope is that you?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2021)

So tomorrow is Ubisoft, Devolver, and Gearbox. Can't really say I'm expecting much from those other than lulz.


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So tomorrow is Ubisoft, Devolver, and Gearbox. Can't really say I'm expecting much from those other than lulz.


Wonderlands or whatever its called looks intresting.

Theyre taking the strongest campaign in Borderlands franchise and hiring legitimately funny ppl to do the voice work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2021)

Karma said:


> Wonderlands or whatever its called looks intresting.
> 
> Theyre taking the strongest campaign in Borderlands franchise and hiring legitimately funny ppl to do the voice work.



So did they mention they were going to show gameplay?


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So did they mention they were going to show gameplay?


Im not sure, but GB works on 2 projects at once so its prolly just gameplay for Wonderlands and announcement for Tales from the Borderlands 2

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why is the game they're showing running at 10fps?


it's art baby


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2021)

Isnt EA doing its thing tommorow too?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> it's *f*art baby



I see 



Karma said:


> Isnt EA doing its thing tommorow too?



Nope. They're skipping just like Sony. They already announced the new Bottlefield.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2021)

Nevermind.

I thought they were doing their own bizarro presentation thats technically not associated with the others like always, but seems not to be the case.

But I think DA4 will be at Microsoft's conference


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2021)

ayo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> ayo



Ubisoft's best series for the past 5 years.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

An Open World Action Adventure with actual effort in combat? Damn, this might be a pleasant surprise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> An Open World Action Adventure with actual effort in combat? Damn, this might be a pleasant surprise.


I'm intrigued


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2021)

Man who hates thing wants to make* SURE* people know he doesn't hate thing. He just talked shit and tried to get rid of them by total accident.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 12, 2021)

"I even have an old game best friend"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

So a bunch of streams already started airing shit ahead of Ubisoft's conference


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> "I even have an old game best friend"



"I have a black friend so I cant be racist" energy


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 12, 2021)

Yippee, I’m so excited.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## scerpers (Jun 12, 2021)

prepared for the worst but praying for the best. i hope god hears me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

This guy brought his grandma to the stream for an extra few sales?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Official stream:





It's just a bunch of jabronis talking now tho


----------



## scerpers (Jun 12, 2021)

i can't wait until los angeles is glass. just fucking glass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Official Ubisoft stream seems a bit ahead:


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2021)

>Ubisoft

I sleep


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Probably a meaningless plea, but maybe they announce something Rayman related?


----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2021)

Still hopeful for Beyond Good and Evil 2


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 12, 2021)

The rape company is gonna hold its press conference. At least their games are decent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Just under 2 minutes till it starts.



Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> The rape company is gonna hold its press conference. At least their games are decent.



What?


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What?


You know. Ubisoft games being only decent instead of good. Solid, bland 7/10 games. Good to pass the time awaiting for truly great games but nothing special.

And their higher ups sexually intimidating their employees for years without facing much consequences.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> You know. Ubisoft games being only decent instead of good. Solid, bland 7/10 games. Good to pass the time awaiting for truly great games but nothing special.



No I meant the Rape thing.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No I meant the Rape thing.


It came out last summer I believe. Many higher ups at Ubisoft sexually intimidating or outright assaulting their staffer without facing any consequence for it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Ubisoft's copypasta starting out strong


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Rainbow Six has Tyrants now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

So when is Rainbow Six's Chris coming out to the shoot the MC's wife and kidnaps their baby?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

So this is Mother Miranda's back up plan all along. Migrate to a Ubisoft mtx infested gacha to raise funds for the next ceremony.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Woah. This looks like merde.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 12, 2021)

first person alien swarm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Man I can tell how absolutely retarded the AI in this game is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## scerpers (Jun 12, 2021)

OH NO! A BUNCH OF 1HP ENEMIES ARE FOLLOWING ME

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

This gameplay footage showed about 9 different enemy types, and they all literally look the same.


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This gameplay footage showed about 9 different enemy types, and they all literally look the same.


And do the exact thing. Except for that even more retarded smasher. Legit just sprinted 5 meters to then just stand there as they pepper it with bullets

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Pffft.. He's not rocking out a riff with his tongue. Amateur hour.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2021)

Anyone remember when rainbow 6 was a single player stealth based tactical shooter where you'd swap between characters based on their specialities.  Which also had some semblance of being in reality.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2021)

Also as someone that actually thinks the original rocksmiths were pretty good, not sure how I feel about this sub-model Rocksmith +


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## scerpers (Jun 12, 2021)

this looks clunky af


----------



## scerpers (Jun 12, 2021)

just make a new ssx


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Only Ubisoft can spend 30 minutes being busy saying absolutely nothing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Jesus Ubisoft, just show something worth a piss already


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2021)

I don't dance, I work. 
I don't play, I  slay. 
I don't walk, I strut.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 12, 2021)

Haven’t watched the streams but did they start with their usual Just Dance bullshit?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

This is exactly what I tuned in E3 for. Sitcoms and movies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Haven’t watched the streams but did they start with their usual Just Dance bullshit?



They did about halfway through the stream.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 12, 2021)

movies and television. thank GOD! something to distract us from these "video games" things


----------



## Simon (Jun 12, 2021)

I’m seeing memes on Twitter about how awful it is and decided to not tune in lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Adolgo Hitlvez


----------



## scerpers (Jun 12, 2021)

absolutely terrible


----------



## scerpers (Jun 12, 2021)

already bragging about DLC


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Mario Xcom 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Rabbid Luma lol


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Rabbid Luma lol


That's the best looking character shown so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> That's the best looking character shown so far.



Rabbid Rosalina being a lazy piece of shit is up there tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

LMAO they're doing the Avengers pose and music


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> LMAO they're doing the Avengers pose and music


So a Avengers-Halo-XCOM-Rabbids Mario game?? I'm down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Italians are working on a Mario game. It all comes full circle.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

The Avengers-esque OST is ingenious tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Rabbid Animu Swordfighter?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Best game on the stream, which Nintendo already leaked this morning .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Beyond Good and Evil 2?


----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Avatar?


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2021)

Avatar game rofl what


----------



## scerpers (Jun 12, 2021)

lol ferngully video game


----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2021)

Stricking while the irons hot i see

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Maybe Sigourney Weaver can also carry this like she carried the movie.


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2021)

That was terrible lol


----------



## scerpers (Jun 12, 2021)

avatar came out 12 years ago. keep that in mind


----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2021)

Beyond Good and Evil 2 is fucking dead

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 12, 2021)

Well that was underwhelming.

Also what was up with that last reveal? Avatar was big over a decade ago(or two decades even) and only barely so. Who even cares about it these days?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## scerpers (Jun 12, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Well that was underwhelming.
> 
> Also what was up with that last reveal? Avatar was big over a decade ago(or two decades even) and only barely so. Who even cares about it these days?


avatar 2 is coming out allegedly. so prob a tie in


----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Well that was underwhelming.
> 
> Also what was up with that last reveal? Avatar was big over a decade ago and only barely so. Who even cares about it these days?


Ive heard about yhis Avatar game for like 2 years, and every time I thought it was just ppl shit posting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Karma said:


> Ive heard about yhis Avatar game for like 2 years, and every time I thought it was just ppl shit posting.



Now it evolved to Ubisoft shitposting.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 12, 2021)

I think people would be more hyped for an Avatar game featuring Aang.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

I swear am gonna make him block me if he's feeding bullshit. 

EDIT: deleted

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2021)

>Rayman
>Splinter Cell
>BGaE2

Fucking anyone of these wouldve been great


----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I swear am gonna make him block me if he's feeding bullshit.
> 
> EDIT: deleted


Hes such a little bitch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Karma said:


> >Rayman
> >Splinter Cell
> >BGaE2
> 
> Fucking anyone of these wouldve been great



Reminder that Rayman is supposed to be their mascot. Last game was in 2013.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

​Devolver Stream starting in 5 mins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Ubisoft's Stream Grade: F


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ubisoft's Stream Grade: F


Every year, I don't fucking learn dude. 

Always leaving disappointed

Please Capcom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Max Pass+

Game Pass Killer


----------



## scerpers (Jun 12, 2021)

it's satire. do you get it yet?

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Spirit of Nigirima


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2021)

Jesus christ


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2021)

I still need to finish Hotline Miami 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Taking a dump on mobishit


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Taking a dump on mobishit


Yeah that was nice


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

also a dump on Nintendo limited Mario All star release


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

NFTs parody


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Gearbox in 2 minutes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

I'm sorry, I thought there was gonna be games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

They're not even showing gameplay for Wonderlands


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The 12th is the filler arc I guess.



I wasn't wrong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2021)

Devolver Digital: C  - Was somewhat funny but nothing grabbed me
Gearbox: F - Nothing burger that tried to be funny but failed


----------



## JayK (Jun 12, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Oh I'd know some people who'd want to...hehehe play with the sorceress





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What if they play with the Sorceress from Dragon's Crown?


Man I am playing that game rn (7,50 in PS Store rn for anyone interested, really worth imo).

Previously played Odin's Sphere cause I literally randomly was searching for games similar to Muramasa and Bladed Fury.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 12, 2021)

Talking about Ubisoft.
Mario & Rabbids was ok I guess (Rosalina better be fucking playable though). Other than that... 

Beyond Good and Evil 2 is prolly going to be the Bayonetta 3 of Ubisoft.


----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2021)

The guy who was directing BGaE2 last year left due to sexual assault allegations.

Its also the studio that makes the Rayman games, so yea. Very little chance of either of those games coming out in the near future.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 12, 2021)

Michel Ancel didn't left because of sexual allegations, in his case he was accused of basically being a bully and a tyrant who treated everyone like shit under the excuse of being passionate which he acknowledge.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2021)

Karma said:


> The guy who was directing BGaE2 last year left due to sexual assault allegations.



Nah, those allegations were about severe personality clashes - He later said that Ubisoft's work culture is fucking poisonous - He had his own separate studio from Ubisoft's offices to avoid them as much as possible but had to join those offices for Beyond 2. He also retired game development straight up to build Wild Life Sanctuaries.

Michael Ancel is literally too good for video games.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2021)

JayK said:


> Beyond Good and Evil 2 is prolly going to be the Bayonetta 3 of Ubisoft.



Beyond Good and Evil 2 is actually fucked because it lost its director and the game's scope is too big to be sustainable. Elden Ring, Bayo 3 and Metroid Prime 4 are just made by studios that take a shit load of time to make their stuff. AAA takes longer than you think it does, dude. Took Retro 5 years to make Donkey Kong, for Christ Sake.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 12, 2021)

I was already not feeling BG&E2 from the last trailer rubbing me the wrong way with the swearing. And with Ancel leaving, it pretty much entered the forgotten zone until I saw talk of it again in this thread on this page. 

Woulda liked another Rayman Origins/Legends though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2021)

And here i thought I might have missed something today.....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> And here i thought I might have missed something today.....


I am gonna have to keep up my streak. I so far own every Mario game on the console.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2021)

*Me watching that Rabbids trailer*

"I'm not sure how I should react to this but it does put a smile on my face. Also, does that mean I have to finish Mario Rabbid XCOM 1?"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I was already not feeling BG&E2 from the last trailer rubbing me the wrong way with the swearing. And with Ancel leaving, it pretty much entered the forgotten zone until I saw talk of it again in this thread on this page.
> 
> Woulda liked another Rayman Origins/Legends though.



It actually fucking sucks. Last two Rayman games were platforming gold. Dare I say, even better than Mario's stuff at the time.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 13, 2021)

I don't know but I assume that trailer was made by Digic, the CGI company that makes pretty much every single CGI trailer these days.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Can't believe I'm saying this, but save us Xbox?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I don't know but I assume that trailer was made by Digic, the CGI company that makes pretty much every single CGI trailer these days.


The in game footage looks pretty close. It was also pretty close the first game around. I know that's not in engine, but I would say the graphics look comparable to Luigi's mansion


----------



## Steven (Jun 13, 2021)

Oh man,i still wait for Sly 5 since years


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It actually fucking sucks. Last two Rayman games were platforming gold. Dare I say, even better than Mario's stuff at the time.


They were way better than the 2D Mario stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It actually fucking sucks. Last two Rayman games were platforming gold. Dare I say, even better than Mario's stuff at the time.





JayK said:


> They were way better than the 2D Mario stuff.


Yeah,  when we got the Wii U, we got NSMBU and Rayman Legends - no one in my family wanted to play Mario but Legends was our jam. We really had a thing for Child of Light too. I'm pretty bummed that Ubisoft's 2d renaissance puttered out since then.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

There clearly was supposed to be a follow up to Child of Light.

Got axed though cause garbage like AC: Unity has higher prio to them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 13, 2021)

Man, I actually forgot this was taking place right now.  

Go AAA gaming!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Ubisoft: Sacre Blue!!! That was merde/10
Revolver Digital: Mildly entertaining. Shadow Warrior 3 is a straigh up ripoff of Doom Eternal, which is okay. I guess. Some of the games were really interesting, others were just kinda meh. 
Gearbox: Don't care. Didn't watch.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Can't wait for SE to delay FF XVI to 2022.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

One thing Xbox has been doing right for the past 2 years, is actually showing some new shit on their streams.


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Streams:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Oh shit, it's starting?

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

OMG ear rape


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Lying Todd


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Hahahaha, holy shit. Todd Howard is literally the first dude on stage.

IT JUST WORKS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Elder Scrolls..... In Space!!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Ah Todd still playing the scapegoat when you're not even in charge of your subsidiary of a subsidiary of a subsidiary.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

You think Todd Howard was done telling you sweet lies?

Get ready for Space Lies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

How many triangles in that sandwich?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Exclusive straight up?

Wow, guess they're gonna wait before they launch it on PC. Microsoft milking Bethesda's buggy milk good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Cheeki breeekiiiiii 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Exclusive straight up?
> 
> Wow, guess they're gonna wait before they launch it on PC. Microsoft milking Bethesda's buggy milk good.



It's console exclusive and on the game pass so if you have a PC you get to play it.

Anyway time for chiki briki.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

ENJOY THIS MICROSOFT EXCLUSIVE, KOMRADE.

FOR A WHILE.

THEN IT'S EVERYWHERE ELSE. KURWA.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

MY MARBLE DETECTOR FOUND A MARBLE.

I NOW RICHEST MAN IN UKRAINE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

I'll just download the OST for this game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

It's crazy how this EuroJank became such a top tier series. Good on the devs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Fuck. It got the FEAR ghosts.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Why is Leon in the zone?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Why is Leon in the zone?



Had enough of Ashley's bullshit seductions.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

What if Left 4 Dead was Fast and Furious?

Wouldn't that be great!

...

Guys?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Rage 3?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Contraband, a trailer that shows nothing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Your mother's tits: Play it day one on Xbox Game Pass


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Hey. It's that Rare game that literal millions of people play and yet it feels like no one plays it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Oh shyt. Disney bought Xbox.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Sea of Pirates of the Caribbean of thieves


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Johnny Deep so desperate for work, he's working on video games.

This trailer doesn't hype me, just makes me sad. When is his wife showing up as a boss to beat the shit out of him?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

This game only came out 3 years ago? Feels much longer than that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Battlefied: Sorry we fucked up the last two games edition


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Now *this* I want to play. Psychonauts 2 actually looks good which is honestly a huge surprise considering Double Fine's latest games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Okay, Microsoft side's fucking sucked so far. Bethesda better deliver.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Psychonauts 2 is the only thing so far which doesnt make me feel dead inside from that presentation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Bethesda dump on Game Pass.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

oh boy Fallout 76


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

I cant believe there are still people retarded enough to play that hot pile of garbage


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

JayK said:


> oh boy Fallout 76



Just like the unholy evil that it is, it popped up just when we were talking about it earlier today.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Wait is the BoS supposed to even be as far east as Appalachia at this point?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

They're STILL making content for 76.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Guess Xbox took over LSD duty this E3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

I honestly have no words.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm unironically intrigued about this game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

@Shiba D. Inu they made a game just for you buddy

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Jumpship.

That feeling you get when watching Microsoft's Conference.

Very meta. 10 out of 10.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

I have less interest in halo than I do fallout 76 so pass on free infinite.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Master Chief will face his greatest challenge yet. 

A botchy open world game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

The music is way too good for this scene/game.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2021)

Master chief will always be cool idgaf


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Why am I seeing a Diablo trailer?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Oh. It actually is a Diablo trailer.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Right in the nostalgia.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Diablo 2 remaster.  Developers are actually the Crash remake guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

This friend again? I wont play the game, yet I'm already bored of him.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Stealth Operation.

Gamers: So all guns blazing then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Is that a BDSM rooster?


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

what in the fuck


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

If this game was on nintendo the Nintendo stans would be all over it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

2? There was a Slime Rancher 1?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

All these new snowboarding games make me miss SSX Tricky, which knew not to take itself seriously at all and was more fun because of it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

OH SHIT.

ATOMIC HEART IS ALIVE.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 13, 2021)

Rather unusual choice of music, lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Dude this kinda looks cool.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Honey I shrunk the kids the game


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Can Obsidian show anything that isn't their 10 person team game?


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

this is the worst


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

wow 15 player lobbies

good thing its already so easy to gather 10 peeps


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

How many conferences have shown Among Us shit now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

>arachnophobia slider

Why even play the game then?


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

YOOO I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS GAME


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

PLEASE GIB RELEASE DATE U FUCKS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

NotSuikoden.. Let's goooo...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Ah, Not!Suikoden.

Hope these guys have as much success as Iga.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Huh?

What's that about a Rising? The fuck?


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

I have fucking aged till that releases

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

NotSuikoden Muramasa 

Let's go?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

NotSuikoden was probably the most exciting thing shown so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Those notsuidoken games looks pretty good ngl

AOE trailer battles never end up how in game battles go


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Okay, this trailer is funny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Did Devolver take over the stream?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Outerworlds 2 trailer had me chuckling


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Hope memsters use that audio on every only logo trailer ever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Remember Traveling? The Game


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Please.

No more Flight Simulator. You've released this shit ages ago. It's done. Move on.

I'll jump out of a fucking plane myselfi you keep pushing this shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Top Gun 2?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Obligatory Forza


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Car porn


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Couldn't help but pleasure myself watching that trailer. ooooooh.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm sure they'll talk about Fable after talking about Forza Horizon.

Totaly suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

It's in Mexico? Make sure you dont crash into murica's racist wall.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

I believe Fable 4 exists as soon as I own the game.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

So how many hard drives will I need for this game?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Microsoft banking on Mexico loving Xbox. WE RECREATED THE TACOS FAITHFULLY, ESE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Faithful to the Mexican environment. So where's the gun violence?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Cloud technology finally in use to render clouds?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

They added a Trackmania mode.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

God damn, Phil. You gotta shape up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

What? It's ending?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Save us Square?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

The Beyond Good and Evil 2 lady jumped ship to Bethesda.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Save us Square?


I am gonna be happy if they show Endwalker shit and XVI tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

You know it's Xbox fuckery when they let one of their best SP devs make a Co-op MP game.

Some Scalebound vibes up in this bitch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Honestly, Slime Rancher 2 and Shiba's Wet Dream Fuckhouse look like bangers.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

JayK said:


> I am gonna be happy if they show Endwalker shit and XVI tbh.



Nah, I doubt they'll touch Endwalker after the fanfest a few weeks back basically spilled everything that needed to be said .

I'm guessing 16 is the only FF they'll talk about.  FF7 remake 2 will be next year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Left 4 Dead with vampires. Why not. I know Arkane Austin kept trying to do MP games in the past but I'd rather just see Immersive Sims from them.

This was boring as hell. Microsoft showed basically nothing. Bethesda showed basically nothing. Best trailer was Psychonauts 2. All the other (2) good trailers were 30 seconds long and made by other devs.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

lol they lived the memes and made a mini fridge.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Nah, I doubt they'll touch Endwalker after the fanfest a few weeks back basically spilled everything that needed to be said .


They definitely will.

They've shown Shadowbringers at e3 aswell and not even just for a brief moment.


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2021)

Cant wait to go to r/ps5 and read some college thesis on how Starfield is definitely still coming to PS5.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Save us Nomura


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2021)

Forza Horizon 5 fuck yeah


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2021)

How long till the Square presentation?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Karma said:


> How long till the Square presentation?



45 minutes

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Save us Nomura

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm sure Dozen McBelts Sores Guy is better than this shit


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2021)

Was really disappointed to not see Dragon Age 4 here.

After EA killed Anthem, they gave the DA team complete freedom to make the game they wanna make.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

solid 4/10 for this presentation

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Xbox/Bethesda: D - Showed shit that I have absolutely zero interest in


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Glad to know Mikami's studio is getting LESS marketing now that Microsoft bought Bethesda. RECIPE FOR SUCCESS.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2021)

Xbox Fridge huh. Can’t wait for that PlayStation binder in 2022.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Square's steam


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2021)

>FF16
>DQ 12
>Smth from Yoko taro

My hopes

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2021)

Cant wait to see Bethesda new engine be outdated on release


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Babylon's Fall and FF16 and it would be enough tbh.


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2021)

Karma said:


> >FF16
> >DQ 12
> >Smth from Yoko taro
> 
> My hopes


Oh yea, arent we getting a FF ninja gaiden like game??


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2021)

You know what I'm done. Year in year out of disappointment. I'm now too old for this shit 

How they hell do they not know what gamers want nowadays? Legit boggles the mind. I'm done being fooled.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2021)

Watch, a teaser for a Kingdom Hearts teaser for next year


----------



## Altace (Jun 13, 2021)

Its so fun seeing my friends get salty over no news on The Elder Scrolls.

I for one am waiting for news on Doom Eternal's PS5 port and the next FF Remake.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Altace said:


> I for one am waiting for news on Doom Eternal's PS5 port



Keep waiting.


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2021)

Vault said:


> You know what I'm done. Year in year out of disappointment. I'm now too old for this shit
> 
> How they hell do they not know what gamers want nowadays? Legit boggles the mind. I'm done being fooled.


Wtf do u want?  

The last unanimously liked E3 presentation was Sony's in 2015 where they showed off 3 games everyone thought couldn't exist.

MS showed an insane amount of games, with a few heavy hitters like Stalker 2 in the bunch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Being disappointed is part of the experience.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Karma said:


> Wtf do u want?
> 
> The last unanimously liked E3 presentation was Sony's in 2015 where they showed off 3 games everyone thought couldn't exist.
> 
> MS showed an insane amount of games, with a few heavy hitters like Stalker 2 in the bunch.



The last well-liked E3 before that was when Sony looked at Microsoft Xbox one reveal and dropped a nuke on it with their PS4 reveal.  Since then most E3 has been between somewhat good to ubisoft cringe.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Being disappointed is part of the experience.


Its in fact the best part of the experience!


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> The last well-liked E3 before that was when Sony looked at Microsoft Xbox one reveal and dropped a nuke on it with their PS4 reveal.  Since then most E3 has been between somewhat good to ubisoft cringe.


Just by not talking about the Kinect for way too long Sony managed to win the generation.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

best part for me is bashing trash devs like Bethesda and Ubisoft

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

So with Square enix if they just show FF16 I'll be a happy FF fangirl.  But I'm seriously expecting it to be 90% their western stuff and will be mostly Meh.  And this is someone who likes modern Tomb Raider and Life is strange games.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Square better showing that Legend of the Seven Stars 4K Remake

or I am gonna put them in the same basket as the already mentioned devs


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Karma said:


> Just by not talking about the Kinect for way too long Sony managed to win the generation.



Also add to the whole "Oh yeah, you can trade games with your friends." they mentioned which somehow was doing nothing but at the same time killed the Xbox one.

Plus this video


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 13, 2021)

Karma said:


> Just by not talking about the Kinect for way too long Sony managed to win the generation.


Oh that really was some video game history in the making. I still remember watching it and being impressed at how well they torched their own chances.


----------



## Cipher97 (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm praying Yoshi P saves us but I am fully prepared to be a clown


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2021)

Just realized theyre gonna waste 15 minutes on Avengers bullshit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

In just 3 minutes


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 13, 2021)

I missed the Microsoft bit. Anything good?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I missed the Microsoft bit. Anything good?



No.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I missed the Microsoft bit. Anything good?



Honestly, it was just MS+Bethesda conferences like the past 5-6 years worth merged into one.  Nothing really major.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Why is every stream starting with the ear rape music?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I missed the Microsoft bit. Anything good?


Starfield release
Stalker 2
Not!Suikoden
Russian Fallout
Outer Worlds 2


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Cipher97 said:


> I'm praying Yoshi P saves us but I am fully prepared to be a clown


well he certainly couldnt save that Ultimate from being cancelled


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why is every stream starting with the ear rape music?



To reduce the disappointment to just visual and not audio.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Square gonna colab with Persona 5


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 13, 2021)

That is both relieving and disappointing to hear. Oh well. Here's hoping for some DQ goods from Square. 



Karma said:


> Not!Suikoden


Looks like I'm gonna have to catch up.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Starting with Star "who" Lord and the Guardians


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Guardians game


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

nice

expansion for their trash Marvel Avengers game

thats where the Ultimate disappeared to


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Hype music


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 13, 2021)

So many 4 player co-op games. People were like, "if Valve ain't making L4D3, we'll make our own then", huh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Yooo Mantis looks cute.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

That actually looks fun and isn't taking itself seriously like the Avengers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Full SP where you play as Star Lord


----------



## Cipher97 (Jun 13, 2021)

Co-Op Guardians?


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2021)

Singleplayer??


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Also doesn't look like knock-off MCU Avengers too.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

gonna be the next flop after Avengers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Drax looks weak, but everyone else look good.


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 13, 2021)

Waiting for FF7R 2 update

Reactions: Optimistic 2 | git gud 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 13, 2021)

Square Eidos going realistic for their marvel games but not using the actors for their games does not send the most positive signals as to these being AAA gaming experiences.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Just keep Thanos out of the game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

The soundtrack is gonna be banging in this game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Nice Cowboy Bebop storyline.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Gamora got dat booty


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2021)

made me laugh a few times


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Party banter is a must. Hopefully it's just as consistent in the game as this demo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

It's a Action Adventure TPS with Party assists.


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 13, 2021)

Pretty good looking demo  nice environmental textures


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

40 mins showcase

15 mins on this garbage wasted already


----------



## Xebec (Jun 13, 2021)

WHY IS THIS STILL GOING

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

nice FPS drops


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

are they actually trying to look even more shit than Ubisoft?


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 13, 2021)

Such a noisy game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Yeesh.. Slideshow numbers.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

this looks like an even sadder version of FF XV combat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

This is an affront to democracy


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

nice

20 mins wasted on literal fucktrash and its still going

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 13, 2021)

It's still going .....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Gonna keep a look out to be honest.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2021)

Ill probably play GotG


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 13, 2021)

OG FF nostalgia time  oh wait...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

OMG... Finally not-shit ports of the first six FFs.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

ok now they are just mocking us


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

The fuck does that mean? Will they be actual remasters or are they just gonna wash the pixel lines with digital vaseline again?


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

yeah show me some more Marvel fucktrash


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Man, they're really not letting go of its corpse, huh?


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The fuck does that mean? Will they be actual remasters or are they just gonna wash the pixel lines with digital vaseline again?


they are finally gonna sell non dogshit mobile washed ports of the 1st 6 games

aka just ports of the actual SNES sprite work I assume


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The fuck does that mean? Will it be an actual remaster or are they just gonna wash the pixel lines with digital vaseline again?



As long as it's not the mobishit beer belly ports I'll be content.


----------



## Xebec (Jun 13, 2021)

>ff1-6 collection was real  
>it's mobile/steam only

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Enjoy feckers


Why am I on the bingo card

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

can we get Thanos snapping this presentation?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Why am I on the bingo card



I only put people I love

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2021)

So you guys enjoying the marvel presentation?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 13, 2021)

Poor Legend of Mana - a minute long slice of turkey sandwiched between two pieces of overly long Marvel shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Naruto said:


> So you guys enjoying the marvel presentation?


looks like a solid 1/10 so far

and the 1 will end up being a 0 if the FF ports suck like the current mobile ones


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Naruto said:


> So you guys enjoying the marvel presentation?



Wait till after the Nintendo direct Nerdo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Square Enix proudly showing Mobileshit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

oooh bridge theme


----------



## Xebec (Jun 13, 2021)

don't worry nintendo will be good

right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

45 million downloads. 40 million were just from @Jake CENA

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

FINALLY.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Platinum legooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

narrator guy bored to tears

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> don't worry nintendo will be good
> 
> right?


"Bayonetta 3, Metroid Prime 4 and Shin Megami Tensai 5's development is progressing smoothly!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

4 player MP Co-op 

Okay??? I guess?


----------



## Steven (Jun 13, 2021)

Semms like Platinum games forgot about Bayonetta 3 when they make this game instead


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Babylons Fall looking ass aswell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Models look like Vanillaware characters but with big ass noses.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2021)

JayK said:


> Babylons Fall looking ass aswell


Yup.


----------



## Xebec (Jun 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> OMG... Finally not-shit ports of the first six FFs.


but they're not on console


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Huh.

That was kinda shit. Get a fucking grip, PG.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Bayonetta 3 died for this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Showing a good game in order to sell the fodder.


----------



## Steven (Jun 13, 2021)

JayK said:


> Bayonetta 3 died for this


Saldy,RIP


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

It's being helmed by the Revengeange Director. What the fuck, man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Will probably look a bit better with uncut raw gameplay.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2021)

Guardians game looks a tad more interesting than the Avengers one. Still kinda unsure because of said game but I’ll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

GaaS 4 player MP Co-op? What a complete waste of PG's talent.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

**It's not a game, it's a service**

This game wasn't multiplayer when they showed the last trailer. What the fuck are they thinking.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Life Hella Strange The Hellafication

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2021)

That's a wrap. See you guys in two hours.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Babylon's Fall with PS2 level animations and physics


----------



## Steven (Jun 13, 2021)

Marvel Stream...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

If they don't show Bayonetta 3 to wash this garbage taste out of my mouth, I'll fucking riot.


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 13, 2021)

more Life is Strange


----------



## Xebec (Jun 13, 2021)

Naruto said:


> That's a wrap. See you guys in two hours.


what's in two hours?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2021)

What is with this obsession with Life is Strange I see whenever I see it mentioned? No talking about here obviously.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

yeah waste more fucking time on games already released since years


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

**Psychich power of empathy**

Can't relate to these weird fantasy games, man.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 13, 2021)

Live-service for BF. Sigh.


----------



## Steven (Jun 13, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If they don't show Bayonetta 3 to wash this garbage taste out of my mouth, I'll fucking riot.


Only Nintendo hold the IP


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> what's in two hours?



Warn-a-brother and PC gaming show streams. WB stream starts in an hour tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Live-service for BF. Sigh.



Like Khris said. A fucking waste of talent.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

1/10

terrible af


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

You're a mind reader and you meddle with people's lives by reading their minds? That's not very progressive.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Guardians game looks a tad more interesting than the Avengers one. Still kinda unsure because of said game but I’ll keep an eye on it.


Why make it so we have to play only Starlord.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

All I know is if some bitch read my mind, I'd kill them before they contact the POPO.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

This shit looks HELLA boring, yo.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

5 mins left

it has to be XVI


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Team Ninja wooooooooot?


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

FINAL FANTASY ORIGIN


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Final souls Fantasy is real?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Fantasy Gaiden?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 13, 2021)

I want to kill chaos

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Wait. FF1 Chaos? Yoooooooooooo.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> what's in two hours?


PC Gaming Show.

This game rn is looking okay.


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 13, 2021)

Garland


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Why is the main character dressed like a UPS driver in a high fantasy setting?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

2/10 then

absolute dogshit still


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Okay this might be heat.


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 13, 2021)

The MC is a savage  reminds me of SE's version of Jason Statham


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why is the main character dressed like a UPS driver in a high fantasy setting?



He's gonna deliver a can of whop ass straight to Chaos. Express Day One shipping.


----------



## Xebec (Jun 13, 2021)

that was the worst


----------



## scerpers (Jun 13, 2021)

c-chaos?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

It wasn't "great". But it was the best stream so far.


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 13, 2021)

Forspoken?


----------



## Xebec (Jun 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It wasn't "great". But it was the best stream so far.


fuck right off good sir


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 13, 2021)

....that's it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> fuck right off good sir



Tell me how Ubisoft and Microsoft's streams were better.


----------



## Cipher97 (Jun 13, 2021)

@JayK >That recap of 16 and Endwalker at the end 

Oh look the shit we actually wanted to see

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No.


Capcom


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2021)

No PC FF7R, lads. See you next year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cipher97 (Jun 13, 2021)

Anyway

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It wasn't "great". But it was the best stream so far.


you are crazy


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 13, 2021)

All my hopes lie with Nintendo again then. See you lot on Tuesday!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2021)

I liked M$ the most (relatively) because STALKER 2 and Forza Horizon 5

 



but this E3 is trash


----------



## TheKnightOfTheSea (Jun 13, 2021)

Square Enix's stream is trash


----------



## Xebec (Jun 13, 2021)

Naruto said:


> No PC FF7R, lads. See you next year.


you got the collection be grateful

and nintendo will win again just cause of smash, smt v, maybe new monolith game and maybe botw2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Naruto said:


> No PC FF7R, lads.



it's not happening.

:letgo 



JayK said:


> you are crazy



It's all relative man. At least they showed something + some uncut gameplay. it just so happens it wasn't for ya.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Cipher97 said:


> @JayK >That recap of 16 and Endwalker at the end
> 
> Oh look the shit we actually wanted to see


I am not all too hot on Endwalker either right now as Square Trashnix keeps cutting costs and content.


----------



## BlazingInferno -- S (Jun 13, 2021)

They got Christopher Sabat back as Garland?


----------



## Cipher97 (Jun 13, 2021)

Blatantly obvious that Squeenix doesnt wanna waste the good shit (FF16 and Endwalker) on E3 and will probably show them off at their own event

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xebec (Jun 13, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> They got Christopher Sabat back as Garland?


more reason to play it in japanese

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

XVI is gonna get delayed for sure


----------



## Playa4321 (Jun 13, 2021)

God was this bad, MS leading right now, let see Capcom tomorrow...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xebec (Jun 13, 2021)

the  american SE twitter twitted locked their twitter

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2021)

Idk, I don’t think expect anything interesting from the Nintendo Direct either.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> the  american SE twitter twitted locked their twitter



This says more about SE's fans than SE tbh.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

That was honestly pathetic. But the fact that they butchered Babylon's Fall from what was a sligthly stale High Fantasy DMC clone to a fucking 4 Player Co Op live service game with shit production values just made this the worst shit.

Team Ninja's game looked okay since they're great at what they do. I don't really care about the game, tho.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> but this E3 is trash



BORING GARBAGE ALL AROUND. E3 IS BACK, BABYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

Nintendo has the easiest win in the world. And they're still gonna fuck it up.


----------



## Xebec (Jun 13, 2021)

summer game fest was the best show thus far

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> summer game fest was the best show thus far



This is actually true. Ironic consider it was the most boring shit in the world when E3 was not around.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Revolver Digital has the best E3 conference so far. You cannot refute this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2021)

I got excited for a split second when someone in here said "Final Fantasy Origin", then I went and looked and it's another bland looking action game with bad art direction headed by Tetsuya Nomura. 

Ugh, can this friend just retire already. Get out of here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xebec (Jun 13, 2021)

From the Origin JP site "Trial version playable period Scheduled for June 14th (Monday) 6:00 to June 24th (Thursday) 23:59"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2021)

forward me to 2022


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> From the Origin JP site "Trial version playable period Scheduled for June 14th (Monday) 6:00 to June 24th (Thursday) 23:59"


only in Japan ps store ?


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I got excited for a split second when someone in here said "Final Fantasy Origin", then I went and looked and it's another bland looking action game with bad art direction headed by Tetsuya Nomura.
> 
> Ugh, can this friend just retire already. Get out of here.


Yeah its nothing like the proposed Dark Souls esque style.

just pure trash really as expected from Nomura


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

JayK said:


> Yeah its nothing like the proposed Dark Souls esque style.



Was this really proposed?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Was this really proposed?


well I certainly would have hoped the game to not look like bland ass made by Nomura


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Shit catapulted me out of any immersion I could have had. This shit is constant with modern SE's games but this is the first time the main fucking character is the one to wear it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Duh. An armor would only get in the way of killing chaos.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2021)

Wen ur custum character shows up in a cutscene

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Look - he only wants to kill Chaos

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shit catapulted me out of any immersion I could have had. This shit is constant with modern SE's games but this is the first time the main fucking character is the one to wear it.


Like what is wrong with them? There used to be so many weird character designs and shit. The only older game they had that I think didn't have weird clothes was probably 8 and it still was pretty odd. But this friend is just in a henley. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Duh. An armor would only get in the way of killing chaos.


Why did they even show this?


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2021)

Man that's a bog standard tunic 

Wtf is this bullshit. Idiots getting mad for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why did they even show this?



Far from the worst portion of the stream.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 13, 2021)

Capcom only needs to reveal Resident Evil Revelations 3 to win this E3.

Yeah I'm sure Final Fantasy Edgy is going to great gameplay wise but those dialogues and designs were terrible.

The FF collection being only for PC and Mobile was really disappointing.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

My headcanon is that all devs refused to show shit this year due to Nintendo presenting the Holy Switch Trinity  bodying all of those betas by default.

Reactions: Jackpot! 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Capcom only needs to reveal Resident Evil Revelations 3 to win this E3.
> 
> Yeah I'm sure Final Fantasy Edgy is going to great gameplay wise but those dialogues and designs were terrible.
> 
> The FF collection being only for PC and Mobile was really disappointing.


Fuck no. Onimusha then they win.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Capcom just needs to reveal ANY good game and show Pragmata gameplay and they're set.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

so many votes coming in for Nintendo

is it time to bandwagon?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Nintendo will automatically lose by showing Pokemon Brilliant Fart and Shiny Turd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

WB starting in a few mins.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> WB starting in a few mins.


Link?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

FFS it's just Back 4 Blood showcase.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

JayK said:


> Link?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Pass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Square Enix: C - BF was a real disappointment for me. Boyband's Paradise looked solid but the character design is meme worthy.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

when Clive was needed the most he disappeared


----------



## Xebec (Jun 13, 2021)

bandai namco will have a better show than square just cause of scarlet nexus and tales of arise


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

That "showcase" took around 8 minutes and showed nothing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Apparently the Boyband's Paradise demo is corrupted for everyone and peeps cant even play the damn thing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

PC Gaming Show in 8 minutes if anyone's left in the mood.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

friend

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 13, 2021)

So far E3 isn't really blowing my socks off. Some reveals are _nice_ but there's noting truly hype worthy. Its like everyone was bringing their C game.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 13, 2021)

Why didn't anyone tell me the outer worlds trailer was so great lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2021)

Been watching presentation on and off for the past few hours whle I clean my apartment.
Sorta boring so far. A few things I thought were neat, but other than the MarioXRabbids game (and its continuing ability to baffle tf out of me by actually being good), nothing's really stood out.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 13, 2021)

You know what this E3 needs?

PIT! It NEEDS a new Kid Icarus game!


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Civ 6 for 10 bucks

wew lad


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> So far E3 isn't really blowing my socks off. Some reveals are _nice_ but there's noting truly hype worthy. Its like everyone was bringing their C game.



Pretty much every E3 since each company realised they can get more eyes on them without distractions if they bring an A-game to their own events at different points in the year.

If you have something now, people will talk about you AND the others.  If you have it sometime in October with no other conferences people are talking about you and only you.

E3 of the 2020s is no where near as important as early 2010s E3

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2021)

Makes sense. Infuriating, but logical, like most things related to business.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 13, 2021)

So FF Origin's demo is out NOW....on ps5 only


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 13, 2021)

I don't quite understand why there are some people who think Fable is right around the corner for some reason. It can't be much more than a year or so in development.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 13, 2021)

bout to fall asleep


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this, but save us Xbox?





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Save us Square?


Who are we hoping for next?


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who are we hoping for next?


Clapcom until the inevitable disappointment


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who are we hoping for next?


Save us Nintendo!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who are we hoping for next?



ClapGod

Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

JayK said:


> Clapcom until the inevitable disappointment


and then Chadtendo saving e3 with the Trinity


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Nintendo aint winning shit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2021)

JayK said:


> Clapcom until the inevitable disappointment





Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Save us Nintendo!


 When are they ever going to drop 5 year old games to a more reasonable price?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Nintendo.
Mario
Zelda
Metroid if you're lucky.
Pokemon.

See you next year.  (Since 1999)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## scerpers (Jun 13, 2021)

why does anyone think capcom is going to do anything but shit themselves?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Mario
> Zelda
> Metroid if you're lucky.
> Pokemon.



You deserve the whole fucking rainbow if you think we're getting both Zelda and Metroid.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

I skipped the first Jurassic Park Tycoon. Maybe they'll add more shit in the sequel.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 13, 2021)

i didn't even know there was a first frontier game...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Gaben sighting


----------



## scerpers (Jun 13, 2021)

gabe newell: "here's information about steam next fest"
and that's it


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Gaben pls


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

CHAOS GATE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

They're plugging 3k dollar monitors now.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

you think they gonna kill Chaos aswell?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 13, 2021)

JayK said:


> you think they gonna kill Chaos aswell?


Garland shall knock them all down!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2021)

Extended the poll in case those separate Sony event rumors after E3 turn out true.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2021)

scerpers said:


> why does anyone think capcom is going to do anything but shit themselves?


No, they will only partially shit themselves. We have to pay extra to see the whole shit show.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> it's not happening.
> 
> :letgo


I will eventually be right.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

they didnt let this man appear in the SE showcase

Avengers and Nomura too important even though Yoshida singlehandedly keeps SE from ruin as of right now


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 13, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> So FF Origin's demo is out NOW....on ps5 only



I'm sure the three people who own a PS5 will enjoy it.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2021)

scerpers said:


> why does anyone think capcom is going to do anything but shit themselves?


People are on a high because they've done the unthinkable in recent years, which is consistently release good to decent stuff 

Tho we've yet to find out whether it's a streak they'll happily continue or if they're about due for a major fuckup. It's been a while and I kinda miss the old days, so we'll see


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2021)

JayK said:


> they didnt let this man appear in the SE showcase
> 
> Avengers and Nomura too important even though Yoshida singlehandedly keeps SE from ruin as of right now


One man is holding back the ruin.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

Tomorrow is Take Two and Capcom. See you guys tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Apparently the Boyband's Paradise demo is corrupted for everyone and peeps cant even play the damn thing.



Guess Chaos is winning.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> friend



Fucking funny.


----------



## Xebec (Jun 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Tomorrow is Take Two and Capcom. See you guys tomorrow.


take two isn't showing any games it's a diversity panel


----------



## Simon (Jun 13, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I'm sure the three people who own a PS5 will enjoy it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 13, 2021)

I haven't gotten into E3 much this year. I really wanted to watch the Square-Enix conference, but twenty minutes of repeated footage of Guardians of the Galaxy bored me to tears, and then when very shortly after they began showing Avengers I was done and shut it off.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 45 million downloads. 40 million were just from @Jake CENA



Gotta support dem mobishit


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2021)

There’s more PS5 users than you think


----------



## Simon (Jun 13, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There’s more PS5 users than you think


i am one of them


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2021)

liked the outer worlds trailer, and i'm hyped for back4blood, not!suikoden (although lol at waiting 2 fucking years for it) and the vampire game (i have no idea what the fuck the plot is)

will believe starfield is coming out when i'm pirating off some sketchy website

aside from that it's been a fucking snoozefest


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2021)

Simon said:


> i am one of them


Same

Okay. My e3 predictions.
Sony is going to show us the inside of Spider-Man’s asshole. Like the pink part.

And Nintendo’ll finally confirm Luigi’s dick size. 8 1/2 inches I’m guessing.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2021)

Luigi's dick was already confirmed by some mathmaticians looking at a Mario Tennis Aces render. Spending Direct time on that would be a major disappointment as it would be time that could've been used revealing the mechanics of Yoshi's cloaca.


----------



## Karma (Jun 14, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Luigi's dick was already confirmed by some mathmaticians looking at a Mario Tennis Aces render. Spending Direct time on that would be a major disappointment as it would be time that could've been used revealing the mechanics of Yoshi's cloaca.


It was fucking Matpat from Game theory


----------



## Simon (Jun 14, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Luigi's dick was already confirmed by some mathmaticians looking at a Mario Tennis Aces render. Spending Direct time on that would be a major disappointment as it would be time that could've been used revealing the mechanics of Yoshi's cloaca.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 14, 2021)

Is the xbox mini-fridge thing real?
I just saw the trailer
I'm looking at various news articles on it staring me right back in the face
Yet, a part of me still refuses to believe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Game Pass is a great deal. But I can barely finish one game per month these days. I'm still trying to platinum Village.  

But for the peeps that like to juggle 3-4 games at a time, this is an amazing deal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

BTW dont expect Earth shattering news from Capcom


I'll tune in for Village DLC and maybe some possible surprise announcements.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

Mmm.

Well, the announced lineup for Capcom is not really exciting, I hope there's new game reveals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> BTW dont expect Earth shattering news from Capcom
> 
> 
> I'll tune in for Village DLC and maybe some possible surprise announcements.



They'll probably show footage for Great Ace Attorney and Stories 2 and announce DLC for the others. Still more exciting than most of E3 so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They'll probably show footage for Great Ace Attorney and Stories 2 and announce DLC for the others. Still more exciting than most of E3 so far.



Stories 2 is interesting. Could scratch that Pokemon itch, but still not sold. Not high on AA. So it's only Village DLC for me. There's an offensive lack of Legacy Waifu in the game. Give me Sherry or Ada.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Xebec (Jun 14, 2021)

square was so shit that people are expecting nintendo to have the greatest direct of all time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> square was so shit that people are expecting nintendo to have the greatest direct of all time



E3: The Misery Olympics.


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> BTW dont expect Earth shattering news from Capcom
> 
> 
> I'll tune in for Village DLC and maybe some possible surprise announcements.


To quote my earlier post again:


JayK said:


> Clapcom until the inevitable disappointment


bandwagon'd to Chadtendo


----------



## Firo (Jun 14, 2021)

JayK said:


> To quote my earlier post again:
> 
> bandwagon'd to Chadtendo


They’re about to show us more Ports.


----------



## Karma (Jun 14, 2021)

Firo said:


> They’re about to show us more Ports.


*60 dollar ports, with content locked behind a 20 dollar amibo

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

Karma said:


> *60 dollar ports, with content locked behind a 20 dollar amibo


and people are going to love it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Firo (Jun 14, 2021)

JayK said:


> and people are going to love it


The morons will.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2021)

Karma said:


> *60 dollar ports, with content locked behind a 20 dollar amibo


That they will stop selling after 6 months

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You deserve the whole fucking rainbow if you think we're getting both Zelda and Metroid.


Yes, because we‘re getting Zelda, Metroid and Bayonetta tomorrow

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Firo (Jun 14, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> Yes, because we‘re getting Zelda, Metroid and Bayonetta tomorrow


That would be great but it’s not happening.


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 14, 2021)

Firo said:


> That would be great but it’s not happening.


If it does Nintendo wins E3 for the next 10 years by default

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> Yes, because we‘re getting Zelda, Metroid and Bayonetta tomorrow


and SMT (which has already been leaked)

believe in the 2D Metroid rumor made by very trustable sources which totally have never been wrong before and bailed out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

Devil May Chaos

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

Chaos May Cry

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 14, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> Yes, because we‘re getting Zelda, Metroid and Bayonetta tomorrow



Nintendo: Fuck that. Lets announce Mario Beach Volleyball

Reactions: Funny 3 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Nintendo: Fuck that. Lets announce Mario Beach Volleyball


I'd play that

Especially when its better than the Sports Mix version

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

I'd do about anything for a new Strikers and Hoops aswell


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Nintendo: Fuck that. Lets announce Mario Beach Volleyball


You're not gonna get me to be disappointed in the prospect of Daisy in a one-piece, sorry.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Chaos My Chaos


----------



## Karma (Jun 14, 2021)

Take 2 about to announce GTA 5 3

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 14, 2021)

JayK said:


> I'd play that
> 
> Especially when its better than the Sports Mix version



There's like a Mario Golf game wtf lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Take Two has just been a bunch of assholes talking in front of a shitty white cgi screen.


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> There's like a Mario Golf game wtf lmao


yeah Golf

not Volley Ball


----------



## Simon (Jun 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## scerpers (Jun 14, 2021)

chaos...


----------



## Simon (Jun 14, 2021)

At least Jack didn’t mention 9/11


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Simon said:


> At least Jack didn’t mention 9/11




That's the secret true ending where Chaos did 9/11 but it was also an inside job for oil and weapon contracts.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's the secret true ending where Chaos did 9/11 but it was also an inside job for oil and weapon contracts.


It was done to perpetuate an eternal war, against itself


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> It was done to perpetuate an eternal war, against itself



Hence, Chaos.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

NotFire Emblem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Shit starts in an hour. Please ClapGod


----------



## Simon (Jun 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Shit starts in an hour. Please ClapGod


They've basically given me everything I've wanted the last few years. I can't imagine what they could show that'll get me hyped


Lost Planet reboot maybe?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Simon said:


> They've basically given me everything I've wanted the last few years. I can't imagine what they could show that'll get me hyped
> 
> 
> Lost Planet reboot maybe?




Capcom has a shitton of amazing IPs still hidden. Last 4 years has basically been MH and RE with some odd niche goodness sprinkled here and there like DMC and MM.


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu better switch vote to Nintendo real quick


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2021)

Onimusha reveal please Capcom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

JayK said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu better switch vote to Nintendo real quick



Never gonna happen. I'm a Capcom hoe. They can show Chris punching a boulder for 40 minutes and they'll still win E3 for me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Holy shit. Gematsu says the stream will run for one hour. Probably BS but I'm guessing it's gonna go for more than 30 minutes at least.


----------



## Simon (Jun 14, 2021)

Vault said:


> Onimusha reveal please Capcom


main protag is the son of Samanosuke and Jean Reno and he speaks french the entire game.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 14, 2021)

@Vault I can feel it buddy


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2021)

Link?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Link?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

Here we go.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Still the best logo in the business

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

Capcom fighters update at the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

ETHAN! YOU MUST MARRY CLAIRE!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

Ya yo ya yooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Non-existent DLC announcement. okay?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

Alright it's time for the game only i give a shit about.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

The first MH Stories was seriously quite pretty on the switch. The animations for the characters were great too.


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

RED NOOOOOO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Wow. It looks much better than past showings. They polished that sumbitch up.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

I meant 3ds reeee


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

Fuck pokemon Arceus


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2021)

Jon Snow said:


> @Vault I can feel it buddy


Don't do this to me man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Wow. Compare that attack animation with the Wingull from Sword and Shield.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2021)

MAYBE THE REAL TREASURE WERE THE MONSTERS WE HUNTED ALONG THE WAY

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Guys. I think they're showing Switch Pro footage. No way vanilla Switch can run this.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

Capcom's no budget pokemon clone looking better than the best thing game freak can deliver on the same hardware

Reactions: Funny 3 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

so why are we hunting monsters again when they are actually nice?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

why is Clapcom making me question my life choices

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

You get the Rise doggo.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Guys. I think they're showing Switch Pro footage. No way vanilla Switch can run this.


MH on 3DS was quite impressive as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Naruto said:


> MH on 3DS was quite impressive as well.



But this is looking extra crisp. I cant believe this shit runs on a Switch.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

New collab on the Rise...ha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Capcom carrying Nintendo during the pandemic. Change my mind.


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

Why did they name it Monster Hamster Ryze and not Portable 5th?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2021)

YO.

WE MONSTER HUNTERED YOUR MONSTER HUNTER.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> But this is looking extra crisp. I cant believe this shit runs on a Switch.


I know I keep saying botw but...botw.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

This is what GaaS is in an ideal world.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Naruto said:


> I know I keep saying botw but...botw.



We all know that was joojoo vuduu and not actual game development.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

Dai Gyakuten saiban time.


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

Aonuma is the best producer of our time

change my mind


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

Eat your burgers Apollo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2021)

EAT YOUR FISH AND CHIPS, MR. SHOLMES

**Eats Rice ball**

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Herlock Sholmes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

was waiting for this game so many years 

too bad its still just digital and english only so I wont buy it until its like 15 bucks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

This chick is wearing Claire's jacket.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

Ace Attorney localization is the hilarious end result of quadrupling down on your mistakes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

If they stopped now it would all fall apart.


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

damn this game is so crisp

definitely runs on a Switch Pro

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Herlock Sholmes

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

JayK said:


> damn this game is so crisp
> 
> definitely runs on a Switch Pro


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

This jury shit is cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

The Jurors look extremely incompetent. One is literally sitting there knitting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

Susato cute.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2021)

Nazi Racist Edgeworth looks like top tier rival character.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The Jurors look extremely incompetent. One is literally sitting there knitting.


Perfect. I hope one of them hits on the prosecutor.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 14, 2021)

mr naruhodo? heh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2021)

Oh. eSports. And the last thing shown. Lame.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

So they're not gonna actually show some Street Fighter shit? 

Esports was a mistake.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

Ah well.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 14, 2021)

time to catch up on the mh stuff i missed


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

But before we go?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

E-spurts.


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

I still remember the Fortnite guy standing next to Stephen Curry at the Game Awards.

totally 2 athletes standing next to each other

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

that SF VI announcement was insane though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2021)

They literally said everything they were going to talk about prior and I'm still disappointed. 

Still more digestible than most E3 shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2021)

Absolute clown shit. 

What the fuck was that


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

Don't go anywhere yet 
Join us on Twitter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xebec (Jun 14, 2021)

capcom told you what they were gonna talk about you can't be mad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> capcom told you what they were gonna talk about you can't be mad


False. Evidence: still mad.


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

another solid 1/10


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

I would've at least liked what the Village DLC was gonna be about.


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu so uh


----------



## Playa4321 (Jun 14, 2021)

God this next trash shit.
This E3 sofar is garbage, only MS was good rest is trast.
Every hope is now on Nintendo, save the E3 Nintendo pls...


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2021)

Aight guys tomorrow's the day when I get a new side scroller Metroid. See you in paradise.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

JayK said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu so uh



What part of Capcom hoe dont you get?


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 14, 2021)

This is such a bad E3. The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles remains literally the only game I have to look forward to for the entirety of 2021. Such a weak year. (But I am really looking forward to that)


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

probs to those peeps staying their ground till the end

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Aight guys tomorrow's the day when I go on a meltdown

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Xebec (Jun 14, 2021)

Naruto said:


> False. Evidence: still mad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Aight guys tomorrow's the day when I get a new side scroller Metroid. See you in paradise.


dw dude

2D Metroid is real, it wont hurt us

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

JayK said:


> probs to those peeps staying their ground till the end



Still better than Jake Cena being the only one to vote for Square

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2021)

Okay. So it's Nintendo turn to have the easiest win in the world and still fuck it up. 

Can't wait.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

they gonna show some more Mario Golf, Labo, Nintendo Land port and then tell us they have so many games they are working on despite us not having seen them releasing dick since 2019

the end


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 14, 2021)

I forgot to vote. Would it be bad form to vote for Nintendo now even though they pretty much already won by default?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

JayK said:


> SMT V



You know that shit would actually be earth shattering in comparison.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 14, 2021)

told you capcom would shit themselves you clowns.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I forgot to vote. Would it be bad form to vote for Nintendo now even though they pretty much already won by default?



Added new Chaos option so help yourself.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You know that shit would actually be earth shattering in comparison.


true

swapped it for Nintendo Land port

you are welcome


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 14, 2021)

Is it me or is 19th century Maya Fey really cute?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Xebec (Jun 14, 2021)

smt v is all i need but a new monolith soft game will be cool too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

From the beginning, all I ever wanted was just one thing: 




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> on-topic
> 
> I JUST ONE FUCKING THINGGGGGGG
> 
> ...

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2021)

JayK said:


> probs to those peeps staying their ground till the end



Should've picked Sony after all. Actually not seeing more inane shit makes me feel like I win.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> From the beginning, all I ever wanted was just one thing:



Their conference could be just 30 seconds of Bayo 3 and they'd win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Their conference could be just 30 seconds of Bayo 3 and they'd win.



Or just a jpeg ass shot.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 14, 2021)

I think its time to lower our expectations for the Nintendo direct. For some reason(probably covid) no company managed to bring their     A-game to this e3. As such I think it would be weird for Nintendo alone to assemble a solid lineup when everyone else so far has failed in that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

I dunno if it's because E3 has been abysmal but this legit looks pretty good:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> I think its time to lower our expectations for the Nintendo direct. For some reason(probably covid) no company managed to bring their     A-game to this e3. As such I think it would be weird for Nintendo alone to assemble a solid lineup when everyone else so far has failed in that.



I dont think it's covid related. If square saved their Dragon Quest and Endwalker announcements and showed literally anything FF16 related it would have been a decent show. I think @Nemesis is right. Companies just dont give a shit about E3 anymore. And it's more beneficial to announce shit outside of E3.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> I think its time to lower our expectations for the Nintendo direct.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 14, 2021)

2022 looks fucking packed


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 14, 2021)

The Smash fighter announcement is all it would take to light the world on fire.


----------



## TheKnightOfTheSea (Jun 14, 2021)

Nintendo is our only hope.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 14, 2021)

Were final getting Doom Slayer, guys

I can feel it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> The Smash fighter announcement is all it would take to light the world on fire.



Unless it's another Fire Emblem character


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Literally everyone is banking on Nintendo's incompetence


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Unless it's another Fire Emblem character


If that happens, make Jacky boy and his crew walk the plank, and let Chaos reign for the rest of eternity


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Unless it's another Fire Emblem character


Give me Edelgard!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 14, 2021)

JayK said:


> they gonna show some more Mario Golf, Labo, Nintendo Land port and then tell us they have so many games they are working on despite us not having seen them releasing dick since 2019
> 
> the end



Don't forget Wind Waker HD and Twilight Princess HD ports. Individually. For $60 each.


----------



## TheKnightOfTheSea (Jun 14, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Give me Edelgard!



I want all three House Leaders as one character, kind of like Pokemon Trainer.  Hell, give me Yuri and Rhea too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Right now stream is showing surgical mask products


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 14, 2021)

Well that was fucking disappointing.


----------



## Xebec (Jun 14, 2021)

capcom told you what you would get and people are mad at what they got

nintendo aren't going to "save" E3 and drop bombs every trailer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Well. Maybe Bamco will show some Elden Ring and Tales of Arise stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2021)

Until then, goodnight nerds.


----------



## Simon (Jun 14, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Well that was fucking disappointing.


Sounds likes E3 lol


----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2021)

that poor fella looks destroyed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 14, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> capcom told you what you would get and people are mad at what they got
> 
> nintendo aren't going to "save" E3 and drop bombs every trailer



Honestly it seems like the gaming community would rather listen to their favourite youtube channel or "journalist." about what is happening at a dev's event than the developers themselves.   So Capcom saying what will be there means nothing to them because their guy could easily have said "my super legit insider has told me XYZ is happening total facts guys." and that person is who they will believe.  Then they get angry at the developer for doing what the developer said they would do.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2021)

Where the memes at?


----------



## chibbselect (Jun 14, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> The Smash fighter announcement is all it would take to light the world on fire.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Unless it's another Fire Emblem character


I mean that'll start _a_ fire. Somewhere.



Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Give me Edelgard!


...... I'll take it. I have no pride to speak of.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 14, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Where the memes at?


They're all in the Stranger of Paradise thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

*- can be played in 1st & 3rd person*

Why this buggy piece of shit will be a giant success instead of a certain buggy piece of shit made in Poland.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

I like how Isaac and Captain Falcon are sleeping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

The cursed existence of Ninties.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Firo (Jun 15, 2021)

Super Mario Warriors.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Imagine if the Smash reveal turned out to be Jack The Chaos Slayer

Reactions: Funny 2 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Imagine if the Smash reveal turned out to be Jack The Chaos Slayer


Oh yeah I can't to play as T-shirt McBuzzcut.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 15, 2021)

From an E-Shop data miner. Nintendo skipping M4 and going straight to 5

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

Karma said:


> From an E-Shop data miner. Nintendo skipping M4 and going straight to 5



Fusion was Metroid 4.  So that means we're getting a proper sequel after all these years.


----------



## Firo (Jun 15, 2021)

Karma said:


> From an E-Shop data miner. Nintendo skipping M4 and going straight to 5


I don’t believe any E shop dataminers.


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

@Yami Munesanzun 

prepare the sock


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2021)

JayK said:


> @Yami Munesanzun
> 
> prepare the sock


What does this even mea- oh.

Gross.


----------



## TheKnightOfTheSea (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm ready to be disappointed again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

Karma said:


> From an E-Shop data miner. Nintendo skipping M4 and going straight to 5


Fusion is 4...

It's even in the intro sequence -_-


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2021)

C'mon Pokey, Crash, or Doom Guy for Smash!


CMONNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2021)

Spent the whole run going "heh, okay Scott amusing video", then the last 2 seconds made me burst out laughing.

Okay Scott, *really* amusing video.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

Can't wait for Nintendo to show Skyward Sword for 20 minutes.


----------



## Firo (Jun 15, 2021)

Astral Chain protagonist for Smash or Dante.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2021)

Firo said:


> Astral Chain protagonist for Smash or Dante.


No!


----------



## Firo (Jun 15, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> No!


Yes.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2021)

Firo said:


> Yes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fusion was Metroid 4.  So that means we're getting a proper sequel after all these years.





Naruto said:


> Fusion is 4...
> 
> It's even in the intro sequence -_-



Slipped my mind that they might be talking about the main series. Neato.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Firo (Jun 15, 2021)

Sora fans are about to be disappointed again.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

My wishlist for today:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2021)

Sora fans are too unaware of IP law for their disappointment to carry any weight

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 15, 2021)

Yeah people are definitely gonna listen to this


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2021)

It's apparently mostly for JP streamers, because their copyright and IP laws are even more asinine and archaic than ours are.
Mostly doesn't apply to the rest of us as far as I can tell.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 15, 2021)

Shirker said:


> because their copyright and IP laws are even more asinine and archaic than ours are.


And that's saying something


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Naruto said:


> My wishlist for today:



Here we go

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> And that's saying something



tfw your copyright is so bad that simply transcribing and displaying _lyrics _to songs requires its own separate permissions independent of the song itself.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

15 minutes until we drown in our own self loathing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 15 minutes until we drown in our own self loathing


No, not this year. _I'm really feelin' it_.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheKnightOfTheSea (Jun 15, 2021)

Naruto said:


> No, not this year. _I'm really feelin' it_.


ppl say that every year

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2021)

Naruto said:


> No, not this year. _I'm really feelin' it_.


_Ah'm Reel-ly Feelin' _the self-loathing.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 15, 2021)

Let's go


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 15, 2021)

Here be:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Here we go


----------



## TheKnightOfTheSea (Jun 15, 2021)

let's goooooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

5 years since Switch released? The fuck have I been doing with my life?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

5 years and hardly any games

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

BotW2?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

oh fuck. they did it.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 15, 2021)

RIP Master Chief, Crash and all your other hopes and dreams. 

Goku final Smash baby


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Kazuya casually throwing Smash chars from a cliff.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Anyone's audio out of sync?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

Wow, I immediately recognized the reference before Kazuiya hit.

I mean, Bandai Namco makes Smash so they might as well. It's a nice addition but doesn't really hype me, there's much better Tekken characters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

And Kirby floats right back up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

**Kirby float away**

Cute.


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

is this gonna be another Smash direct


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Out of sync audio kicking my tinnitus ass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Nintendo lowkey releasing Tekken x Street Fighter

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

**Low key indie games**

Now that's the boring Direct I know and love.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

More Life is Strange


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 15, 2021)

They baited us. It looked like BotW2 at first 

Kazuya is cool as hell.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

yeah shove that trash series down my throat again

Square showing this dogshit wasnt enough yet


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nintendo lowkey releasing Tekken x Street Fighter



Special cameo by King of Fighters.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

This turned into a Square direct


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

another 25 mins of Marvel lets go


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

**2 games shown in other conferences**


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2021)

Another Button Mash Fighter?

Aight, it's not a gross anime swordsman at least.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2021)

SUPER ROBOT WAAAAAAAAAAAAARS !


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Wow. What a sexy slideshow.


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

oh hey, its this game I already made a thread for


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

Holy shit, they're still doing it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Vanillaware?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

The monkey in this game always looked like my cousin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2021)

Mario Party   
It was fun when I was 14.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

Mario Party next to Paper Mario are perfect examples of what is going wrong with Nintendo nowadays


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2021)

NEW METROID ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!

Post Fusion ?!!!
Metroid Dread !?

Please don't use the counter system from 2 Remake plz.

Metroid 2 Remake 2.00


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

This game would be epic with online chat.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2021)

YES!!!! Metroid....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Oh shyttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

METROID 5

LETS GOOO


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

Hey look.

Nintendo just won E3.


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

@Naruto CAN YOU BELIEVE THIS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

60fps


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

LOOKOUT SAMUS.

THE PORTAL 2 ROBOT DOG WANTS TO GET YOU.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 15, 2021)

Dread lives, holy shit


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

THERE IS A FUCKING CHOZO


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW HAPPY I AM

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

This year? Fuck.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

Holy SHIT, it's Metroid fucking Dread.


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 15, 2021)

Metroid!! Looks good.

Out in August


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2021)

.....I know 1 person is super stoked.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2021)

This metroid looks meh. I didn't really like Samus Return on 3DS.


----------



## Karma (Jun 15, 2021)

>best conference so far
>audio sesync

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 15, 2021)

So in making the thread, do we call it Metroid 5 or Metroid Dread?


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

NINTENDO WON E3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> So in making the thread, do we call it Metroid 5 or Metroid Dread?


METROID 5 DREAD ULTIMATE GIGACHAD


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> So in making the thread, do we call it Metroid 5 or Metroid Dread?



The title is literally Metroid Dread. Nintendo just numbers the games before the reveal.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

CINDERELLA'S STORY GOT NOTHING ON THIS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

Wait, is the release date August or October?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

The backgrounds could use some work, but I really like how tight/smooth the gameplay looks.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2021)

If only they could remove the rubbish counter system from 2R.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 15, 2021)

JayK said:


> METROID 5 DREAD ULTIMATE GIGACHAD





Deathbringerpt said:


> The title is literally Metroid Dread. Nintendo just numbers the games before the reveal.


Well, I'm guessing Naruto wants to make it, so yeah


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

Nintendo won this E3.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wait, is the release date August or October?



Fucking retarded how Earth aren't using a universal date format.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Time to read up on what Dread was supposed to be.


----------



## Karma (Jun 15, 2021)

If metroid 5 is real then then wtf was the Master Chief leak about??


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

Gamefreak take notes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Stories 2 looks shittier than it did yesterday just cuz it's hosted on a Nintendo stream.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

this means so much to me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Treehouse after this is gonna be beefy btw.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

This was when Dread was fucking dead so it just annoyed the shit out of me. Good times ahead.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

Metroid Dread being the title of Metroid 5 after all these years is on the same level as Tobito being real.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2021)

At least 1 game was delivered by Ninty today. They have done well so far (won) this E3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Metroid Dread being the title of Metroid 5 after all these years is on the same level as Tobito being real.



You kinda ruined it with that Tobito comparison

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karma (Jun 15, 2021)

SMT 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

SMTV let's gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

GIMME THAT SMT V GAMEPLAY.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

SMTV time.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 15, 2021)

SMT V baby


----------



## Karma (Jun 15, 2021)

1 for 3 so far


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You kinda ruined it with that Tobito comparison


nah

Tobito is lit

the motives Obito had were trash


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

looks fucking dope


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

The nocturne vibes holy shit...


OMG the UI is cool.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

SUCH A BADASS DUDE (Female) YOU'RE PLAYING WITH!!


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

Nintendo saving E3 with those trailers


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

*NINTENDO FUCKING WON*


----------



## scerpers (Jun 15, 2021)

SMTV BAYBAY LET'S FUCKING GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 15, 2021)

Nice stuff so far. Nintendo is delivering.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 15, 2021)

this female narrator is awful btw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

The UI is actually good. They learned from Persona 5 and SMT4.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

**Kaneko monster designs with actual high production values**

In my fucking veins.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2021)

I should play SMT someday.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Karma (Jun 15, 2021)

Now show Bayo 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

November........... YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

Welcome to the real E3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

My Mara is rock hard right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 15, 2021)

Karma said:


> 1 for 3 so far


Dread supersedes MP4 and counts as one of the Holy Switch Trinity.


----------



## Steven (Jun 15, 2021)

Nintendo neg-diffed the other E3 streams

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2021)

I want to kill those rabbits for stealing Rayman's thunder.

EDIT : I'm stopping here, saw nothing for me.


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Nintendo neg-diffed the other E3 streams


more like prison diffed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Nintendo didn't win E3. They won the whole year.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Fatal Frame port?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

Now this is a nice surprise. I thought Fatal Frame was fucking dead, even a port is kinda shocking.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

SO YOU REALLY JUST LEAVING XENOBLADE CHRONICLES X AS THE FINAL WII U GAME LEFT BEHIND? DON'T DO ME LIKE THIS NINTENDO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## xenos5 (Jun 15, 2021)

DANGANRONPA ON SWITCH I DIED AND WENT TO HEAVEN

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nintendo didn't win E3. They won the whole year.


Apologize to Big N

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Nice. I didn't play the WiiU version.


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

2 out of 3 so far

come on...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> Apologize to Big N



I wont until a certain witch makes an appearance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 15, 2021)

Naruto said:


> SO YOU REALLY JUST LEAVING XENOBLADE CHRONICLES X AS THE FINAL WII U GAME LEFT BEHIND? DON'T DO ME LIKE THIS NINTENDO


>Star Fox Zero crying in the corner

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2021)

Fatal Frama is a game I'm interested in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Rabbid Rosalina's enthusiasm echoes that of my college girlfriend's enthusiasm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> >Star Fox Zero crying in the corner



Why would you want a garbage game ported?


----------



## Playa4321 (Jun 15, 2021)

To many games with everyone not care much and two big names, hope for more new games.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

ADVANCE WARS REMAKE LMAO


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 15, 2021)

Advance Wars 
Nintendo really did win


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

Advance Wars

holy shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why would you want a garbage game ported?



The Babylon's Fall of Rail Shooters


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

Nintendo is dragging their mighty ballsacks across those other devs


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

Lookadat. Advance Wars remake. Looks super simple in 3D but still pretty nice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Last announcement


----------



## Steven (Jun 15, 2021)

Rofl the bait


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 15, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why would you want a garbage game ported?


Maybe more traditional controls will save it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Bayonetta 3 officially dead


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

No BotW2 and ends with Musou shit?

Oh well, can't have everything.


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bayonetta 3 officially dead


has been since 2017


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2021)

Naruto said:


> SO YOU REALLY JUST LEAVING XENOBLADE CHRONICLES X AS THE FINAL WII U GAME LEFT BEHIND? DON'T DO ME LIKE THIS NINTENDO


Do it Nintendo.

Make him beg for it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bayonetta 3 officially dead



I swear to fucking God.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

What the actual fuck????!??!??!?!??! 

Just announce its cancellation already Nintendo. This uncertainty is killing me.


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

they cant announce the cancellation because of backlash'n shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Zelda out there looking like a PS2 NPC.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Fuck your game and watch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

that Game & Watch is actually not shit like the previous Mario one


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

HAHAHAH, QUIRKY GAMES AND WATCH ZELDA.

Who cares.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2021)

Naruto said:


> SO YOU REALLY JUST LEAVING XENOBLADE CHRONICLES X AS THE FINAL WII U GAME LEFT BEHIND? DON'T DO ME LIKE THIS NINTENDO


Do it Nintendo.

Make him beg for it.


----------



## Karma (Jun 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

I just dont understand what's up with Bayo 3. Like any official update would be nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

BotW2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

Wow.

Nintendo acknowledged Zelda 2's existance. My balls just buzzed a bit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 15, 2021)

Shshhshshs

Omg!!!!


----------



## Karma (Jun 15, 2021)

Thers still the Master Chief announcmnt nibbas


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

There you go.

Nintendo fucking won by a landslide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

That hair.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Still with the calamity? Huh?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

They're using cut concepts from the artbook. Ganon gonna be at the top of that castle. Dope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Oh shit. BotW2 has Sky islands. Kinda dope.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2021)

Bayo 3 I guess is in purgatory forever. Even fucking Metroid got a new breath back into it....


----------



## Playa4321 (Jun 15, 2021)

OMGGGGGG BOTW OMG....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm slurping nintendo's cock right now.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1 | Jackpot! 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## TheKnightOfTheSea (Jun 15, 2021)

BOTW2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

That Bayo 3 trailer wasn't a game announcement. It was a funeral.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow.
> 
> Nintendo acknowledged Zelda 2's existance. My balls just buzzed a bit.


Zelda 2 remake when?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 15, 2021)

Up in the skies - my dreams of a Nausicaa glider in this is gonna happen man. It's gonna happen.


----------



## TheKnightOfTheSea (Jun 15, 2021)

The new runes look cool.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

My one complaint: soft confirmation of no Zelda companion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2021)

Me thinks Nintendo won E3. Also, the Skyward Sword rerelease makes sense now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Bayo 3 dying while Babylon's Fail is alive makes this much more harder to swallow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Dread footage on the stream. leggo.


----------



## Karma (Jun 15, 2021)

Karma said:


> From an E-Shop data miner. Nintendo skipping M4 and going straight to 5


Considering M5 isnt coming until August, I think MS might be the final smash bros character


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Sakamoto hands on. Neato.


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That Bayo 3 trailer wasn't a game announcement. It was a funeral.


Idk what you expect.

She literally died in that trailer.


----------



## Steven (Jun 15, 2021)

I think Bayonetta 3 is dead at this point


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

JayK said:


> Idk what you expect.
> 
> She literally died in that trailer.



yes. you got the joke.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

The Spaniards are on Metroid Dread.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

Oh shit. Galactic Federation built the robot chasing Samus.

Samus branded as an outlaw confirmed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Survival Horror sequences are back.


----------



## chibbselect (Jun 15, 2021)

The moblins turned a stone talus into the Mobile Oppression Palace


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

That movement looks butter smooth. Now that's the Metroid shit I love, not the Prime Tank shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2021)

Direct wasn't mind blowing but they've shown gameplay of games that desperately needed it and announced one bomb ass game. E3 was so shit that it's an easy win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2021)

Not the first E3 this happened where everyone shat the bed and Nintendo won by delivering......without even being there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 15, 2021)

It was the bokoblin camp atop a Stone Talus for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2021)

Never touched Fatal Frame but I've seen gameplay footage and some LPs and its quite enjoyable with the camera being your weapon and all.
I guess I can still hope and dream for a MMBN collection on the Switch one day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

I loved the SA-X Tyrant mechanic. Glad it's back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Animations are pretty cool. And I agree with Nerdo, the suit is pretty.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

okay, this frozen/fog area is awesome.


----------



## Juan (Jun 15, 2021)

ADVANCE WARS

LET'S
FUCKING
*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Samus: Please fucking kill me, we're doing a bit for the treehouse demo
EMMI:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Water level changing is depicted on the mini-map.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 15, 2021)

When you lose E3 after sharing that 27 out of 30 of your games will be on gamepass day 1 with no extra charge. Including 4 triple A games. What timeline am I living in. ;-;

Why we no catch break...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

This fantasy forest looking area looks great.


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2021)

the monkey ball fans are the only winners here


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2021)

Simon said:


> the monkey ball fans are the only winners here


Your statement has been duly considered, and the jury has deemed your opinion incorrect

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2021)

Nintendo came and crashed the buildings


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> When you lose E3 after sharing that 27 out of 30 of your games will be on gamepass day 1 with no extra charge. Including 4 triple A games. What timeline am I living in. ;-;
> 
> Why we no catch break...


come play Switch!


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 15, 2021)

JayK said:


> come play Switch!


My Mom had been saying she wants one. I don't start working until the middle of July though now that I'm finally graduating college but I'll probably get one soon as soon as we pay off a few credit cards. So it's coming just wait for me!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

Your browser does not support the audio element.
​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> My Mom had been saying she wants one. I don't start working until the middle of July though now that I'm finally graduating college but I'll probably get one soon as soon as we pay off a few credit cards. So it's coming just wait for me!


I'l be happy to Smash anyday of the week


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 15, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I'l be happy to Smash anyday of the week


Same to you.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Your statement has been duly considered, and the jury has deemed your opinion incorrect


Like, factually, not even an exaggeration


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

And Portugal winning 2-0 vs Hungary in sportsball.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

3-0 now, lmao. Ronaldo.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2021)

Ofcourse Ronaldo scoring when the tie is decided but will celebrate like he just clutched it


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2021)

This is video games, dont talk about Foreign Sportsball (R)


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> This is video games, dont talk about Foreign Sportsball (R)


Go cry elsewhere


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

Damn, I can't hear anything over Cube.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2021)

Vault said:


> Go cry elsewhere


I'll cry wherever I goddamn please!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

Can we appreciate that since Prime 4 was announced we got TWO side scroller games?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2021)

And no Prime

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2021)

TWO DIMENSIONAL METROID. 

WE WINNING

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Like, factually, not even an exaggeration


imagine being wrong

the game and watch thing is cheaper than the advance wars collection ffs


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> TWO DIMENSIONAL METROID.
> 
> WE WINNING


there's a difference between 2D and side scrolling. I don't consider this a 2D Metroid.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2021)

Simon said:


> imagine being wrong
> 
> the game and watch thing is cheaper than the advance wars collection ffs


I mean, if that's your only meaningful criteria, then you're still wrong.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2021)

Simon said:


> there's a difference between 2D and side scrolling. I don't consider this a 2D Metroid.


Is it from the side? Then it’s two d.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Simon said:


> there's a difference between 2D and side scrolling. I don't consider this a 2D Metroid.



Always that one person that argues in semantics.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

WTF. Mario Golf looks fucking amazing graphically.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> WTF. Mario Golf looks fucking amazing graphically.


Duh. I got two copies preordered


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Duh. I got two copies preordered



How many virgins did they sacrifice this time?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

my favourite announcement was Switch Pro


----------



## Juan (Jun 15, 2021)

JayK said:


> my favourite announcement was Switch Pro


personally i really liked when Kazuya looked at the camera and said "Bayonetta is fucking DEAD"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 15, 2021)

Why did Nintendo say the Switch came out five years ago? When did March of 2017 become five years ago? I know I'm bad at math, but...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 15, 2021)

I guess Nintendo wins then.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How many virgins did they sacrifice this time?


I just did it for the Peach pin. I’m giving the second to my friend


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Juan said:


> personally i really liked when Kazuya looked at the camera and said "Bayonetta is fucking DEAD"

Reactions: Funny 1 | git gud 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> I guess Nintendo wins then.


But it’s a technical knock out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Why did the golf game turn into a JRPG where you battle Phoenix?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why did the golf game turn into a JRPG where you battle Phoenix?


People bitched about not enough single player content in Mario tennis so they added more to the trailer here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why did the golf game turn into a JRPG where you battle Phoenix?


Have you not played Mario Kart?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Is it from the side? Then it’s two d.



Like Street Fighter V.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

They're showing SMTV gameplay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

It looks good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Juan (Jun 15, 2021)

look man, you at least got a trailer  

i've been on a cliffhanger since dark dawn came out over a fucking decade ago


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

I really like the UI. Especially since you can constantly see your party's artwork.


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

I still cant get my head around if thats a guy, girl or another Chara/Kris situation.


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

Juan said:


> i've been on a cliffhanger since dark dawn came out over a fucking decade ago


Dark Dawn was pretty shit tho so lets pretend the series stopped with 2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

JayK said:


> I still cant get my head around if thats a guy, girl or another Chara/Kris situation.



It's 2021. You can fap regardless.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's 2021. You can fap regardless.


so you dont know either, I take it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Having a hard time with negotiations


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

JayK said:


> so you dont know either, I take it



That hair is pretty spoonable ngl.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

OMG That dash animation is sublime.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Fuck. Forgot this demon's name. Pretty on point with the terrain.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Got rekt.


----------



## Juan (Jun 15, 2021)

JayK said:


> Dark Dawn was pretty shit tho so lets pretend the series stopped with 2.


all the more reason to put out another game and reclaim their lost glory


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2021)

Min Min is gonna save Ryu on the sly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2021)

Kazuya vs Sephiroth. Let's go.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Min Min is gonna save Ryu on the sly.



Amazing attention to detail not showing Bayonetta in the official art.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Juan (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Amazing attention to detail not showing Bayonetta in the official art.


:letgo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 15, 2021)

Is it just natural to lose because of one game...someone comfort me please...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

They just showed a boss fight for Metroid Dread on stream.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

New area let's go


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

She noped out of the Norfair area


----------



## Firo (Jun 15, 2021)

Kazuya has more wins in the Smash trailer than he does throughout the entirety of Tekken’s lifespan.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Bamco is in 40 minutes if anyone is interested.


----------



## Firo (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bamco is in 40 minutes if anyone is interested.


Yay! Anime arena fighters!
I’m not trying to see Ultimate Demon Slayer Storm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Firo said:


> Yay! Anime fighters!



Tales of Arise. MAYBE.... Elden Ring. Maybe


----------



## Juan (Jun 15, 2021)

i'll tune in for the first 5 minutes, if there's no arise, automatic 0/10


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Is it just natural to lose because of one game...someone comfort me please...


If everything goes well tomorrow I should be a series X owner. And I already have a switch.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Firo (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Tales of Arise. MAYBE.... Elden Ring. Maybe


That’d be cool. My expectations are low tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2021)

Might aswell keep posting these

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Firo (Jun 15, 2021)

Sad thing is Nintendo won by default. Everybody else shit the bed so bad that one game that Nintendo players have been craving for years tip the scale. I’m still disappointed in Nintendo too this year but it is what is is.


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2021)

I can’t believe Battlefield won E3 though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Why is a 90s male pornstar talking about his game on stream right now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

That was it? WTF?


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

Bamco won e3

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Bandai Namco legit took the piss in an already piss drowned E3.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 15, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If everything goes well tomorrow I should be a series X owner. And I already have a switch.


YESSSSSS. Come to me....

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

JayK said:


> Bamco won e3



Gonna cheat and change my vote to bamco.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Juan (Jun 15, 2021)

wait, is bandai namco really over?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

House of Asses.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Juan said:


> wait, is bandai namco really over?



Yes.


----------



## Juan (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yes.


jesus fucking christ on a cracker


----------



## Firo (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

The new Mario Golf in a nutshell

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> House of Asses.


hey now dont knock the dark picture anthology series until you tried em


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Simon said:


> hey now dont knock the dark picture anthology series until you tried em


----------



## Juan (Jun 15, 2021)

Simon said:


> hey now dont knock the dark picture anthology series until you tried em


the games are great until the endings tell you you wasted your time playing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Juan (Jun 15, 2021)

"Play Little Hope! It has a great story and atmosphere!"

waste of my fucking sunday

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

Juan said:


> "Play Little Hope! It has a great story and atmosphere!"
> 
> waste of my fucking sunday


Who told you this shit?


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2021)

Juan said:


> "Play Little Hope! It has a great story and atmosphere!"
> 
> waste of my fucking sunday


Little Hope is the worst one lmao


----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

they are all garbage with Until Dawn being the only one just fine


----------



## Juan (Jun 15, 2021)

JayK said:


> Who told you this shit?


my dumbass friend

he had gotten me hooked in the Legend of Heroes: Trails series so I thought he had good taste

boy was I wrong

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2021)

JayK said:


> they are all garbage with Until Dawn being the only one just fine


why did you play them all


----------



## Karma (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## JayK (Jun 15, 2021)

Simon said:


> why did you play them all


stop assuming things

I obviously didn't


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)

Nerd e-cock measuring contest

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2021)

JayK said:


> stop assuming things
> 
> I obviously didn't


oh my bad moody.

I assumed you played them all since you said every game in the series was garbage.


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nerd e-cock measuring contest


I remember his initial tweet stating it wasn't going to be. insiders are weird, "hey i know things but i'm not going to tell you"


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 15, 2021)

METROID DREAD COMIN' IN HOT LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2021)

Juan said:


> my dumbass friend
> 
> he had gotten me hooked in the Legend of Heroes: Trails series so I thought he had good taste
> 
> boy was I wrong


Is that series that bad? I find very few RPGs terrible, or unplayable when I get a look at them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2021)

People own series X's?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2021)

I would own one just to reduce loading times on my XB1. Loading Borderlands 3 is a nitemare at times.


----------



## Juan (Jun 16, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> Is that series that bad? I find very few RPGs terrible, or unplayable when I get a look at them.


I think you misunderstood what I said, whoops. He got me into the Trails series, which is _amazing_, one of, if not *the*, best JRPGs franchises I have ever had the pleasure of playing through, so I took his recommendation on Little Hope because, hey, Trails was good!

Little Hope was fucking awful.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 16, 2021)

Ah, OK. I know the Trails series from multiple youtubers rating them quite positive.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2021)

Juan said:


> I think you misunderstood what I said, whoops. He got me into the Trails series, which is _amazing_, one of, if not *the*, best JRPGs franchises I have ever had the pleasure of playing through, so I took his recommendation on Little Hope because, hey, Trails was good!
> 
> Little Hope was fucking awful.



I finished the Trails Sky trilogy. My favorite was 3rd.
I'm on Trails of Zero right now.

But on topic, this E3 sucked.

The only thing I'm a bit interested in is Metroid.
I couldn't care less about the rest.

Nothing about Dragon Age 4
Nothing about Mass Effect 4
MGRR 2 ?
Bayo 3 ?
New Metal Gear ?
New Yakuza with Ichiban ??!!
New Naruto/Boruto game ?
New Sniper Elite game ?

Some kickass inde game ?

Naraka: Bladepoint looks sick though !!!​

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> MGRR 2 ?





Yagami1211 said:


> New Metal Gear ?



Anyone wanna tell him?


----------



## JayK (Jun 16, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> Nothing about Dragon Age 4
> Nothing about Mass Effect 4
> MGRR 2 ?
> Bayo 3 ?
> New Metal Gear ?


None of those games are ever happening.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> I finished the Trails Sky trilogy. My favorite was 3rd.
> I'm on Trails of Zero right now.
> 
> But on topic, this E3 sucked.
> ...


Sniper Elite?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sniper Elite?



Indeed. My favorite sneaking game with Metal Gear. It's more a PC game though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Is it from the side? Then it’s two d.


You play it in two dimensions, but it's rendered in three.

BOOM, done.

Next topic.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> Indeed. My favorite sneaking game with Metal Gear. It's more a PC game though.


If that's not a five minute video of people shooting people in the nuts from Sniper Elite I don't want to see it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2021)

the main E3 news is this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 16, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People own series X's?


I do!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2021)

Kazuya would've thrown Bayonetta too, but you can't kill what's already dead

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 16, 2021)

I knew that was going to be the next big meme


----------



## Juan (Jun 16, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> about Dragon Age 4
> Nothing about Mass Effect 4


I thought EA skipped the E3, they're gonna habe like their own event later this month or something like that, so here's hoping


----------



## Karma (Jun 16, 2021)

DA 4 is in a weird ass position.

EA made them scrap their original version and wanted them to implement a bunch of multiplayer/live service elements in the new version. Then earlier this year wen they killed Anthem they told bioware to scrap whatever multiplayer/live service stuff and gave them complete creative control.

Now idk if I want the game delayed or not

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2021)

Karma said:


> EA made them scrap their original version and wanted them to implement a bunch of multiplayer/live service elements in the new version. Then earlier this year wen they killed Anthem they told bioware to scrap whatever multiplayer/live service stuff and gave them complete creative control.



When your girlfriend tells you "fine, do whatever you want".


----------



## Juan (Jun 16, 2021)

Karma said:


> DA 4 is in a weird ass position.
> 
> EA made them scrap their original version and wanted them to implement a bunch of multiplayer/live service elements in the new version. Then earlier this year wen they killed Anthem they told bioware to scrap whatever multiplayer/live service stuff and gave them complete creative control.
> 
> Now idk if I want the game delayed or not


i don't want either da4 or me4 before 2023 at the earliest possible timing, but bioware has this retarded ass culture of uploading trailers when not even half the plot is written, so everyone keeps chomping at the bit for literally any update


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2021)

Karma said:


> DA 4 is in a weird ass position.
> 
> EA made them scrap their original version and wanted them to implement a bunch of multiplayer/live service elements in the new version. Then earlier this year wen they killed Anthem they told bioware to scrap whatever multiplayer/live service stuff and gave them complete creative control.
> 
> Now idk if I want the game delayed or not


I don't know why anyone would want anything EA Bioware would shit out at this point. They're obsessed with creating this live services cash cow game when I can't think of by maybe two of those games that really make money. They spend all of this money and development time trying to create a game that no one wants on the off chance that people will buy it and get roped into the gameplay loop and keep paying.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2021)

All in all, E3+Summer Game Fest ended up having good gameplay and reveals. Courtesy of FromSoft, Atlus, Nintendo and Capcom to a lesser extent.

Elden Ring looks fantastic and it seems like it might be using the best aspects of open world - Metroid Dread exists, it looks legitimately good and it's* finally* taking the story forward - Shin Megami Tensei is taking SMT's setting to console again and looking pretty fucking good at it. Monster Hunter Stories 2 looks like if Pokemon was made by a multi billion company and Great Ace Attorney being a thing is amazing but it was revealed pre-E3 and it's not a game that you sell by showing gameplay, really.

It was overhyped, it was pretty shit but it was still kinda worth it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2021)

@Buskuv we eating bro


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It was overhyped, it was pretty shit but it was still kinda worth it.



So E3 in a nutshell


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People own series X's?





SakuraLover16 said:


> I do!


No........we do. I got my series X!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 16, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No........we do. I got my series X!


WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE MY FRIEND

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Francyst (Jun 16, 2021)

Every E3 I usually go into a small twitch stream and roast conferences with the chat, but I didn't even watch any this year. I have only seen a clip from the battlefield trailer. Clicked a couple trailer links in here and lost interest within 3secs.


....Kojima won E3


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 16, 2021)

Francyst said:


> ....Kojima won E3


by mentioning 9/11

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 18, 2021)

E3 was trash this year

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 18, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> E3 was trash this year


It definitely wasn't as good as the last few years but I wouldn't call it trash

SMT V made it for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------

